# Anyone got this new Surge BS?



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

..and I wanna know who asked for it,


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

arto71 said:


> ..and I wanna know who asked for it,
> 
> View attachment 174619
> 
> ...


How can this be if surge is supposed to be an algorithm based on demand, supply of cars and pax who are accessing the app? So they are admitting to artificially manipulating surge?

So no need to long haul anymore? Same payout for any route taken?


----------



## Fuberal (Apr 2, 2017)

WTF? This is good for drivers to chase the surge I guess! Black hole theory!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

arto71 said:


> ..and I wanna know who asked for it,
> 
> View attachment 174619
> 
> ...


"Surge will be available to view offline soon"??

I've always been able to view surge offline.


----------



## RUSSREED2.0 (Aug 20, 2016)

That is NOT OK!!!!!! In theory you could let's say have a base ping and never see it increase.
So if I pick up in Santa Monica to LBC.

Let's say it's only 5 dollars extra. Does that mean, I only get paid the base fare and only 5 bucks??


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Fuberal said:


> WTF? This is good for drivers to chase the surge I guess! Black hole theory!


I don't know about that. My surge chasing has almost always been a disaster.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

lvesq1906 said:


> How can this be if surge is supposed to be an algorithm based on demand, supply of cars and pax who are accessing the app? So they are admitting to artificially manipulating surge?
> 
> So no need to long haul anymore? Same payout for any route taken?


Just trying to figure out if this is s US based market and/or new pilot program ,


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

arto71 said:


> ..and I wanna know who asked for it,
> 
> View attachment 174619
> 
> ...


You're complaining about Longer Lasting????


----------



## Fuberal (Apr 2, 2017)

lvesq1906 said:


> How can this be if surge is supposed to be an algorithm based on demand, supply of cars and pax who are accessing the app? So they are admitting to artificially manipulating surge?
> 
> So no need to long haul anymore? Same payout for any route taken?


Typical Uber BS, ten paragraphs to say absolutely nothing! Watch them take viewing of surge offline away now, when is the 180 days of crap over?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

lvesq1906 said:


> How can this be if surge is supposed to be an algorithm based on demand, supply of cars and pax who are accessing the app? So they are admitting to artificially manipulating surge?
> 
> So no need to long haul anymore? Same payout for any route taken?


Maybe it's a test like the 6 DFs??


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

WHAT...? Another added "easier to understand, meaningful change feature...!?" Raise the driver base pay, time on trip... k.i.s.s. Blah, blah, blah


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

When does this take effect for you guys? 

It is very vague, even for uber. Anyone have an experience with it yet?


----------



## FreakOfNature (Jul 2, 2017)

RUSSREED2.0 said:


> That is NOT OK!!!!!! In theory you could let's say have a base ping and never see it increase.
> So if I pick up in Santa Monica to LBC.
> 
> Let's say it's only 5 dollars extra. Does that mean, I only get paid the base fare and only 5 bucks??


#So many questions
Is the surge no longer a multiplier
Are they saying if you stay online and take the next trip that that surge will also be added to your next ride


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

The wording implies that they're moving to flat rate surcharges and doing away with multipliers.


----------



## Fuberal (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm offline, can't see the surge on Uber while Lyft has PT all over. Since we don't know destination until trip starts, we need to take the ride with the extra payout. That's really the end of it. Anyone got a new surge ping screenshot with the new extra payout?


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Surge suppression tactic. I think the Los Angeles market is destined for zero surge fares in the very near future imho. 

Bad news for my Uber buddy.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

arto71 said:


> Just trying to figure out if this is s US based market and/or new pilot program ,


I haven't seen it.


----------



## Fuberal (Apr 2, 2017)

arto71 said:


> Email/pop up isn't mine, just trying to figure out if it is real and what market


Come on, getting all worked up for nothing? Probably Vegas.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

goneubering said:


> I haven't seen it.


Regardless of we got it or not , if this is in US ,it'd rolled out every and each market


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LoveBC said:


> The wording implies that they're moving to flat rate surcharges and doing away with multipliers.


Good eye!! I missed that on the first read.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

arto71 said:


> Email/pop up isn't mine, just trying to figure out if it is real and what market


Ah.. I saw it on Reddit, brb..lol, Denver .


----------



## Fuberal (Apr 2, 2017)

Without knowing the destination how can anyone accept a ping because it's got an extra few bucks thrown in?


----------



## GOOMC (Nov 4, 2017)

Dont let the $5 and $10 fool you...

Soon you will be picking up drunks at 2am Saturday for base + $2

Hell you might even try to make them puke to make it base + $150

Uber obviously thinks you are so tiny minded that you will work harder for $3 flat surge than 3.0x a $10 fare

All rides short and long pay the same, which is a price you didnt set, but dammit you own your own business!!!


----------



## FreakOfNature (Jul 2, 2017)

If they do this it's very stupid. They already have a hard time retaining drivers, those of us that have been driving for a couple years or more have learned that the surge is necessary to make this work. I have no idea why they're so scared of surge they've already proven that the Riders will pay it with their upfront pricing scam, Uber won't be able to keep our cars on the road if we can't afford to maintain our cars.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Ah.. I saw it on Reddit, brb..lol, Denver .


Bad news, on the way to every US market



LoveBC said:


> The wording implies that they're moving to flat rate surcharges and doing away with multipliers.


No mo long hauling


----------



## Fuberal (Apr 2, 2017)

FreakOfNature said:


> If they do this it's very stupid. They already have a hard time retaining drivers, those of us that have been driving for a couple years or more have learned that the surge is necessary to make this work. I have no idea why they're so scared of surge they've already proven that the Riders will pay it with their upfront pricing scam, Uber won't be able to keep our cars on the road if we can't afford to maintain our cars.


Demise of Uber due to lack of drivers has been around forever, there will be plenty of ants just like now doing the job, surge has been going away steadily, it'll be totally gone soon. Definitely time to put plan B in action if this come to LA. Imagine accepting a ping for an extra $10 from LAX only to find out you're going to Pasadena, horse crap!


----------



## GOOMC (Nov 4, 2017)

HAHAHA

Uber is so dumb...

Watch all long rides get cancelled now...

Would you drive to San Diego when the surge is the same for a 6 block shorty?

ALL LAX PAX going farther than MDR or El Sugumdo getting cancelled on...

CUSTOM HOTEL WOOOOOO!!!


----------



## RUSSREED2.0 (Aug 20, 2016)

FreakOfNature said:


> #So many questions
> Is the surge no longer a multiplier
> Are they saying if you stay online and take the next trip that that surge will also be added to your next ride


Ohhhhhhhhhhhh my ( bleeping bleep )!!!!! Ughzzzz. I'm sooooo pissed at myself. Dang it.

Ok I'm talking to the vets on this one. They'll understand. Remember, we had the Metals, Medals, promotions. Drive 75 you get gold, play, blah. A year later what came, the nonsense we have now. You drive you get a cash payout.

Now let's fast forward to what did Uber just introduce. Follow the train. During rush hour you'll get 3, bloop, 6, bloop.

NOW LOOK at what is happening to surge. Instead of a multiplier, if you want extra money drive here during these times.

There is NO testing. Uber already tested with rush hour incentives. So, in short, surge will be dead, as we know it, officially will be just in time for NYE!!!!! Which means life changing money has officially dried up for the driver.


----------



## GOOMC (Nov 4, 2017)

The survivors of this carnage will be the shorty hustlers... I know they are out there scared to leave their neighborhood...

Now they can cash in...

RIP long rides



RUSSREED2.0 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh my ( bleeping bleep )!!!!! Ughzzzz. I'm sooooo pissed at myself. Dang it.
> 
> Ok I'm talking to the vets on this one. They'll understand. Remember, we had the Metals, Medals, promotions. Drive 75 you get gold, play, blah. A year later what came, the nonsense we have now. You drive you get a cash payout.
> 
> ...


----------



## SorryBluetoothOnly (Apr 13, 2016)

I guess the end of me driving ride share is near.

I will not contribute to this *SCAM*. Up front fares are bad enough. But now they want to charge the passenger whatever they want and FIX driver pay, guaranteeing themselves the lion's share of the profits. Nope. Sorry.



GOOMC said:


> The survivors of this carnage will be the shorty hustlers... I know they are out there scared to leave their neighborhood...
> 
> Now they can cash in...
> 
> RIP long rides


Yup. This is effectively Boost replacing surge. So everyone who is scraping by, barely making rent on those sweet 1.2x boosts, and losing their hair at an early age by giving 25 rides per day. This one's for you!


----------



## Fuberal (Apr 2, 2017)

There's no way I'm accepting a ping for an extra 5 bucks without knowing destination, if they showed destination on the ping, no problem. Lyft will follow this for sure! 

Plan B in action for me!

BREAKING NEWS!

ANTS WON!


----------



## SorryBluetoothOnly (Apr 13, 2016)

FreakOfNature said:


> If they do this it's very stupid. They already have a hard time retaining drivers, those of us that have been driving for a couple years or more have learned that the surge is necessary to make this work. I have no idea why they're so scared of surge they've already proven that the Riders will pay it with their upfront pricing scam, Uber won't be able to keep our cars on the road if we can't afford to maintain our cars.


I don't see them having a hard time retaining drivers. How have the surges at Katy Perry and Bruno Mars been this week (LOL)?

Yes, they have high turnover, but as long as their recruitment matches or exceeds their lost drivers, they are perfectly fine. During slow season, they don't even need to match because they are okay shedding a few drivers.



Fuberal said:


> There's no way I'm accepting a ping for an extra 5 bucks without knowing destination, if they showed destination on the ping, no problem. Lyft will follow this for sure!
> 
> Plan B in action for me!
> 
> ...


We need to find out which markets this is being tested in and organize a propaganda campaign. If they tested this in LA this week, I would literally not drive. We need others to do this.


----------



## Hail Macbeth (Feb 7, 2017)

Every time Uber offers certainty, that certainty will come at the cost to your bottom line. As individuals, we prefer (generally) to know how much money we're going to get for something in advance. In the aggregate, we dislike variance. Uber knows this. 

Behaviorally speaking, they know that offering a guarantee of four dollars to a driver will extract as much value from him as giving him a 50% chance to earn $10. Corporations tend not to like variance either, and are often willing to pay to avoid it (kindle unlimited is cheap, for example.) However, with 50,000 $10 coin-flips, if Uber offers the second incentive, they will pay $250,000 every single time, with very, very little variation. If they offer the first incentive, they will pay $200,000. This is a way for Uber to get a free fifty grand, every incentive period. 

It makes perfect sense and is sound corporate policy. 

Now, the potential problem several of you have astutely identified is that professional drivers, which is to say, drivers who actually need to support themselves, can't absorb a pay cut. It doesn't matter that some of that pay involves variance. The expected value simply can't go down without pushing them out of the market. They are being paid their reserve price, or close-to. Gas prices just spiked. Uber risks simply being unable to meet demand, and further losing marketshare to Lyft by doing this. 

Fortunately for Uber, it is November. Demand is down. Uber can probably afford a reduction in the number of professional drivers on the road, meeting demand instead with ants who are happy to collect the guaranteed pellet while losing long-run money. Uber might conceivably institute this policy for the winter and then reverse it or revise it when they need to fight for drivers again. But in the meanwhile they will make that extra $50,000 or whatever it is per incentive period. 

I really hate this company. I hate their constant, constant, constant, transparent lies. I hope some of them are reading this. 

With barriers to entry so low, the second a rideshare company with a shred of ethics emerges, it's going to collapse Uber and Lyft overnight. Get your IPO done so you can get to the Monaco yacht show before the party's over.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

Stop it already Uber!! Just get rid of this surge BS and double the rates, give all the good pings to your best drivers and all the crap pings to your non English speaking /felon/pax raping/ fill in the blank. 

It’s simple.. get rid of the welfare to keep drivers driving and MAYBE you will finally turn a profit.


----------



## Fuberal (Apr 2, 2017)

SorryBluetoothOnly said:


> I don't see them having a hard time retaining drivers. How have the surges at Katy Perry and Bruno Mars been this week (LOL)?
> 
> Yes, they have high turnover, but as long as their recruitment matches or exceeds their lost drivers, they are perfectly fine. During slow season, they don't even need to match because they are okay shedding a few drivers.
> 
> We need to find out which markets this is being tested in and organize a propaganda campaign. If they tested this in LA this week, I would literally not drive. We need others to do this.


I'm in, haven't driven for a week anyway and wasn't planning to drive the weekend either. Let's see when this kicks in. Very smart on their part, what's their largest cost? Driver pay, buy miles and minutes from us at a fixed cost and flip it to pax at whatever they can. Wholesale to retail model! Sure they're a technology company, if Lyft doesn't follow Uber on this, but I doubt they won't, Uber is taking a big risk here, a lot of drivers will switch.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Vie agra For Surge, now Longer Lasting™


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I don't know about that. My surge chasing has almost always been a disaster.


Its about patience


----------



## GOOMC (Nov 4, 2017)

They will have to abolish the 45+ minute notification...

Can you imagine how shitty you will feel driving to Irvine and BACK for am extra $5....


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

FreakOfNature said:


> If they do this it's very stupid. They already have a hard time retaining drivers, those of us that have been driving for a couple years or more have learned that the surge is necessary to make this work. I have no idea why they're so scared of surge they've already proven that the Riders will pay it with their upfront pricing scam, Uber won't be able to keep our cars on the road if we can't afford to maintain our cars.


 I'm not sure about your city, but Los Angeles adds hundreds (if not thousands) of new drivers every week. There are already far too many drivers on the road; if 1/3 of the current LA drivers stopped today, we'd still have more than enough.

This is the land of the young, the unemployed, and the wanna-be writers/directors/actors/models/producers/comics/singers/artists.........all of these "wanna bes" need to pay their rent & bills, and what better way to do that than drive for Uber?

Los Angeles will never have a shortage of drivers unfortunately.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

SO, Uber turns Surge Multipliers into a Tip?


----------



## Whothought (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm getting physically sick again.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

come on gang! It's the Year of the Driver!!!


----------



## TurnUpT (Oct 22, 2016)

This new feature is to help uber steal more of our money.

I believe lyft was already testing something like this out a month or so ago. One of my friends started getting prime time pings with just the extra dollar amount that he was going to earn on it. It's back to normal now, but his pt pings were like that for a couple of weeks.


----------



## TheNoobinator (Sep 3, 2016)

So you have to pick up a base fare in order for your surge to payout on the next ? Damn evil genius


----------



## GOOMC (Nov 4, 2017)

How about they list the total fare amount


----------



## Fuberal (Apr 2, 2017)

GOOMC said:


> How about they list the total fare amount


Good idea for drivers, that'll never happen. Perma boost instead of sometimes surge, a lot of ants will take that in a heart beat. Definitely, plan B for me, hell I rather go flip burgers than take beat my car and my brains up for the Evil Empire!


----------



## 666cartman666 (Feb 25, 2016)

This sounds bad, but long rides at high multiples are unicorns anyway. It's like playing lotto.


----------



## GOOMC (Nov 4, 2017)

It still will be a lotto game except you want the shortys

CAN YOU IMAGINE THE RAGE of getting one of these that send you an hour into a non busy area for $5 "surge"



666cartman666 said:


> This sounds bad, but long rides at high multiples are unicorns anyway. It's like playing lotto.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

TurnUpT said:


> This new feature is to help uber steal more of our money.
> 
> I believe lyft was already testing something like this out a month or so ago. One of my friends started getting prime time pings with just the extra dollar amount that he was going to earn on it. It's back to normal now, but his pt pings were like that for a couple of weeks.


Are you suggesting that developer jumped ship?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

666cartman666 said:


> This sounds bad, but long rides at high multiples are unicorns anyway. It's like playing lotto.


I've NEVER gotten a long ride with a high multiple.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

lets hope that wherever this is being tested it fails miserably and goes the same way as the regional filters that never arrived here


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LoveBC said:


> lets hope that wherever this is being tested it fails miserably and goes the same way as the regional filters that never arrived here


What's a regional filter? A modified DF?


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I've NEVER gotten a long ride with a high multiple.


You got SurgeChaser ?? I'm hardly an elite but I can find a decent long trip



goneubering said:


> What's a regional filter? A modified DF?


Regional filter is where you could select areas to stay within. To prevent getting sent out into bumble****


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LoveBC said:


> You got SurgeChaser ?? I'm hardly an elite but I can find a decent long trip


No. I guess I need to buckle down and get that instead of just winging it.


----------



## Hail Macbeth (Feb 7, 2017)

The airport will be most hilarious. People expected to sit on a Sunday afternoon in the pen for 10 minutes, 20 minutes to Terminal 4, for, uh... extra five bucks so you can drive to Irvine for $35 and deadmile it back? 

Pax will just be stuck.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

goneubering said:


> No. I guess I need to buckle down and get that instead of just winging it.


Well worth the $5 a month.


----------



## TurnUpT (Oct 22, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Are you suggesting that developer jumped ship?


No, but there is collusion between Uber and Lyft.


----------



## GOOMC (Nov 4, 2017)

I would rather wait at the In and Out drive thru on Sepulveda



Hail Macbeth said:


> The airport will be most hilarious. People expected to sit on a Sunday afternoon in the pen for 10 minutes, 20 minutes to Terminal 4, for, uh... extra five bucks so you can drive to Irvine for $35 and deadmile it back?
> 
> Pax will just be stuck.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

GOOMC said:


> I would rather wait at the In and Out drive thru on Sepulveda


Stay out of my spot!!


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

Some of u guys can't see the surge offline?? I can't see surge when I'm on trip but other than that on or offline didn't matter to me. Maybe some of us have different contract since we all are individual contractors.


----------



## Fuberal (Apr 2, 2017)

Uber20/20 said:


> Some of u guys can't see the surge offline?? I can't see surge when I'm on trip but other than that on or offline didn't matter to me. Maybe some of us have different contract since we all are individual contractors.


Second phone?


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

Lyft is already doing this. No surprise Uber is giving it a shot. To soon to jump to conclusions. Might even be some loopholes to exploit.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber will offer this $5, $10 'Surge' crumb, but still charge passengers full Surge. Period.


----------



## SorryBluetoothOnly (Apr 13, 2016)

Fuberal said:


> I'm in, haven't driven for a week anyway and wasn't planning to drive the weekend either. Let's see when this kicks in. Very smart on their part, what's their largest cost? Driver pay, buy miles and minutes from us at a fixed cost and flip it to pax at whatever they can. Wholesale to retail model! Sure they're a technology company, if Lyft doesn't follow Uber on this, but I doubt they won't, Uber is taking a big risk here, a lot of drivers will switch.


What I'm saying is we need this experiment to fail in the test markets. It's out best hope. Once it goes nationwide, it's too late. Those cities don't need a full fledged strike. They just need enough drivers to opt out for a while (i.e. drive for Lyft only) that the new surge approach doesn't meet demand.



LA Dispatcher said:


> Lyft is already doing this. No surprise Uber is giving it a shot. To soon to jump to conclusions. Might even be some loopholes to exploit.


They are?


----------



## Pig Pen (Feb 8, 2017)

arto71 said:


> ..and I wanna know who asked for it,
> 
> View attachment 174619
> 
> ...


I'm opted out of emails and texts. Got tired of reading propaganda.


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

SorryBluetoothOnly said:


> What I'm saying is we need this experiment to fail in the test markets. It's out best hope. Once it goes nationwide, it's too late. Those cities don't need a full fledged strike. They just need enough drivers to opt out for a while (i.e. drive for Lyft only) that the new surge approach doesn't meet demand.
> 
> They are?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-prime-time-notification-by-lyft.208102/#post-3106728


----------



## Dj Khaled (May 7, 2017)

GOOMC said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> Uber is so dumb...
> 
> ...


Maybe the longer you get $20 extra the shorter $10 extra? Terrible man this keeps getting worse day by day no kidding!


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

LA Dispatcher said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-prime-time-notification-by-lyft.208102/#post-3106728


This is different,it was just showing approximate prime time dollar amount, instead of %,probably it backfired and Lyft got rid of it


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

lvesq1906 said:


> How can this be if surge is supposed to be an algorithm based on demand, supply of cars and pax who are accessing the app? So they are admitting to artificially manipulating surge?
> 
> So no need to long haul anymore? Same payout for any route taken?


No, its no longer surge as before, it will be a set dollar amount if it says $10 thats what you get extra for the trip even if you take them 100+ miles all you are getting is $10 plus miles and minutes


----------



## RUSSREED2.0 (Aug 20, 2016)

Wait a minute!!!!!!!!!! There's something really sinister about this.

I reread this again. You don't get the surge trip on the first acceptance, it's on the second trip. This BS is in answer to LYFT's streak madness.

Read it again guys, it says on your NEXT TRIP, which means base is the new way for Uber!



uberist said:


> No, its no longer surge as before, it will be a set dollar amount if it says $10 thats what you get extra for the trip even if you take them 100+ miles all you are getting is $10 plus miles and minutes


Read my comment above


----------



## LAXpert (Dec 11, 2016)

This shows Uber does not put the best and brightest on the road if they can't figure out their pay. 

I would have no issue figuring out my fare when I see the trip is 25 miles at 2.0, it's pretty easy. It's a lot easier than seeing the surge is a flat $10, that's for sure.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

RUSSREED2.0 said:


> Wait a minute!!!!!!!!!! There's something really sinister about this.
> 
> I reread this again. You don't get the surge trip on the first acceptance, it's on the second trip. This BS is in answer to LYFT's streak madness.
> 
> ...


Read it one more time... it says once you reach surge zone the surge applies to your next trip no matter where it is. That's basically a Lyft power zone.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

They say we'll know the "exact" amount we'll get paid _before_ completing the trip. But how can that be, if we're paid by _time _as well as millage?

What if there's a delay we wont get paid for the extra time? Or we have chage the route due to unexpected hazard?

This seems like "upfront pricing" for drivers from uber. We agree to a set amount to drive a pax to set destination regardless of any changes in traffic or route that may happen along the way.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

If they are going with "exact" amounts it's probably their reply to us longhauling them into the negatives


----------



## joetheuberdriver (Sep 12, 2017)

arto71 said:


> ..and I wanna know who asked for it,
> 
> View attachment 174619
> 
> ...


That girl on the screen look Asian. It is not a US market


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

A


LAXpert said:


> This shows Uber does not put the best and brightest on the road if they can't figure out their pay.
> 
> I would have no issue figuring out my fare when I see the trip is 25 miles at 2.0, it's pretty easy. It's a lot easier than seeing the surge is a flat $10, that's for sure.


This is ridiculous( and explains why they are switching to new surge BS) if uber can't be profitable with today's up front pricing, they'll never be .

*Uber boss says U.S. market unprofitable amid tough competition from Lyft*

*https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1D9348*

"Uber Technologies Inc will continue to lose money in its home market for at least the next six months as rival Lyft Inc poses a fierce competitive challenge, Chief Executive Dara Khosrowshahi said on Thursday in his first public comments since taking the top job at Uber two months ago."

Ridiculous part ,can't stop laughing at " brief" and " last year " parts.

"For a brief period last year, Uber was profitable in the United States and Canada, the company said."


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Whothought said:


> I'm getting physically sick again.


Maybe you should get on Geritol.


----------



## LAXpert (Dec 11, 2016)

arto71 said:


> A
> 
> This is ridiculous( and explains why they are switching to new surge BS) if uber can't be profitable with today's up front pricing, they'll never be .
> 
> ...


There are plenty of reasons for these Rideshare companies to be unprofitable. This is not one of them.

All this does Uber has to think is eliminate cherry picking for long rides. Now drivers will cherry pick for short rides. If drivers are only going to make $10 let's make $10 going 2 miles rather than $10 going 20 miles


----------



## uberhacker (Jul 26, 2017)

This gimmicky company has to be put out of its misery. If company's business model is based on BS and gimmicks on both service provider /partner and customer side, and they still can't make any money and be constantly in violation of 100s of laws it's not a business but a confidence game. 

This will not end well for everyone involved.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

arto71 said:


> Email/pop up isn't mine, just trying to figure out if it is real and what market


North Carolina for some of the drivers. What do you think the rush hour added amount is? Just another way of testing it.


----------



## LAXpert (Dec 11, 2016)

This is just another end around drivers partnership agreement.

The time delays and long hauls on big surge price fares torpedoes Ubers upfront pricing. With a fixed rate surge no more surge long haul torpedoes, easy for Uber to price out and no way a driver will long haul.

It will be base mile & minute for drivers plus a trip "bonus." The ultimate end around the partnership agreement.


----------



## SorryBluetoothOnly (Apr 13, 2016)

LA Dispatcher said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-prime-time-notification-by-lyft.208102/#post-3106728


Wow, that's terrible.

More evidence that these companies are colluding.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

This appears to be another flowery sounding disguised paycut like the upfront pricing scheme. I assume they will continue to charge pax the normal surge multipliers and only pass on a much lesser fixed amount to the drivers. Watch the Uber take between pax payment and driver payout increase even more.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Unlike regular hourly employees, this gig rewards those who work smarter and not harder. Uber would rather reward those who work longer hours and take more rides than those who less, but take better quality rides.

One one side you have the ant who gives makes $800 a week on 80 rides, including both weekly quests. On the other you have a smart driver who makes $1100 on 40-50 rides without quest. Despite the quest payouts , Uber loves the ant more because more customers were served, and Uber made as much, or more money from the ant. The vet ignored a lot of customers who were paying less or were in undesirable areas. Both Uber and the ant may look at the vets earnings and think it's unfair that the vet worked less and made more. 

This whole idea of eliminating or tweaking the surge is eliminate skill and luck from the earnings equation as much as possible, basically to level the field between the ants and the vets, so that pay is tied only to ride count and hours worked.


----------



## TheRook (Sep 9, 2017)

How and what the hell is a driver gonna do about this? It was posted just continually refuse/cxl the pick up....AFTER you accept the trip.......really?

1.
If you call pax before knowing pickup, and ask them where they are going, eventually, probobly sooner than later, you will be caught and terminated-Fuber is ALL OVER that game now, (thank the cherrypickers for that), and the National TV expose embarrassment to Fuber execs-
2.
Refuse the pick up when at location and split, when finally knowing destination, and soon your cxl rate and neg feedback with catch up to you, and you will also be terminated.

3.
There are WAY to many illegals, barely legals, and desperate people in shared ride cars out there, as said, who will take ANY base ping, any time, under ANY conditions. I was out today in 1.2-1.3 and it seemed almost every third car around me had a sticker or BOTH on their window-illegal at LAX but what do these idiots know, just swarming like ANTS-

4.
We are NOT employees, have no Union (can't make one), and even if we could, see point 4 (no way in hell a guy who just arrived from a 3rd world Country who made 25 dollars a day if he was lucky, and now can make 100 if he works 14 hours a day is gonna strike).


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

TurnUpT said:


> This new feature is to help uber steal more of our money.
> 
> I believe lyft was already testing something like this out a month or so ago. One of my friends started getting prime time pings with just the extra dollar amount that he was going to earn on it. It's back to normal now, but his pt pings were like that for a couple of weeks.


If uber does this lyft will also.All they do is follow uber.


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

Fuberal said:


> Second phone?


Same phone


----------



## Uberutioun (Jul 10, 2017)

GOOMC said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> Uber is so dumb...
> 
> ...


I guess all the X riders will probably going to have to upgrade to select and black for long distances.  They better behave themselves, premium drivers will dropntheir 4.69 to a 3.5 rating very quickly of they try their X shannigans with us.


----------



## SorryBluetoothOnly (Apr 13, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> Unlike regular hourly employees, this gig rewards those who work smarter and not harder. Uber would rather reward those who work longer hours and take more rides than those who less, but take better quality rides.
> 
> One one side you have the ant who gives makes $800 a week on 80 rides, including both weekly quests. On the other you have a smart driver who makes $1100 on 40-50 rides without quest. Despite the quest payouts , Uber loves the ant more because more customers were served, and Uber made as much, or more money from the ant. The vet ignored a lot of customers who were paying less or were in undesirable areas. Both Uber and the ant may look at the vets earnings and think it's unfair that the vet worked less and made more.
> 
> This whole idea of eliminating or tweaking the surge is eliminate skill and luck from the earnings equation as much as possible, basically to level the field between the ants and the vets, so that pay is tied only to ride count and hours worked.


While this will be an end result, I disagree on their motives. They couldn't care less about what I make vs. what you make. This move is all about PROFITS. It protects their variable up front fares by fixing our surge. It will no longer be possible to accept a ride an somehow attain the 75% cut that we used to enjoy (and sometimes still do today).


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SorryBluetoothOnly said:


> While this will be an end result, I disagree on their motives. They couldn't care less about what I make vs. what you make. This move is all about PROFITS. It protects their variable up front fares by fixing our surge. It will no longer be possible to accept a ride an somehow attain the 75% cut that we used to enjoy (and sometimes still do today).


Right. They're searching for ways to maximize profit which is the goal of every company.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Right. They're searching for ways to maximize profit which is the goal of every company.


There's a difference between seeking profit and exploitation. My last company made billions a year selling cheap crap from china but they still made a point to pay their full time workforce a higher than average wage for retail with raises every year so that people could afford to live (in most states besides CA)


----------



## Uberdooper (Aug 19, 2014)

arto71 said:


> ..and I wanna know who asked for it,
> 
> View attachment 174619
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS ARE STOOOOPID

THE $5 and $10 in the email is just an example!!!

The surge multiplication will be same !!!!

Basicallly the email specified how much extra we get for the surge AFTER we complete the rides !!!!

Are y'all newbies here or what ???

This email isn't for us


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LoveBC said:


> There's a difference between seeking profit and exploitation. My last company made billions a year selling cheap crap from china but they still made a point to pay their full time workforce a higher than average wage for retail with raises every year so that people could afford to live (in most states besides CA)


Which workforce? US or in China?


----------



## pacman38 (Jun 20, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Which workforce? US or in China?


No Mo Cellephane noodoh fo yoo....You been heeya fo foh hour!

You go Now!!!


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

SorryBluetoothOnly said:


> While this will be an end result, I disagree on their motives. They couldn't care less about what I make vs. what you make. This move is all about PROFITS. It protects their variable up front fares by fixing our surge. It will no longer be possible to accept a ride an somehow attain the 75% cut that we used to enjoy (and sometimes still do today).


I agree that ultimately this is about profits. Since the way to do it is to adjust the pay structure to force you to be an ant, I think they would care about the vet drivers because they are making more than the ants without providing Uber with additional proportional value. If I make double of what you make, Uber loses money if they can't also make double the money from me as they would from you. Just like an employee who works twice as many hours is expected to provide double the production.



LoveBC said:


> There's a difference between seeking profit and exploitation. My last company made billions a year selling cheap crap from china but they still made a point to pay their full time workforce a higher than average wage for retail with raises every year so that people could afford to live (in most states besides CA)


Your company exploited the Chinese sweatshop workers who made the cheap crap. In Uber's case, the drivers time and vehicles are the cheap crap they are trying to sell, so they will try to get it as cheap as possible they way they do with Chinese labor.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I am part time driver for a while, but if this shit gets introduce i am out. If lyft was smart they will keep their same surge. Drivers will jump ship from uber and use lyft. 180 days of change has been complete bs and it’s has only gotten worse. The new ceo is worse then Travis.


----------



## TedJ (May 8, 2017)

arto71 said:


> ..and I wanna know who asked for it,
> 
> View attachment 174619
> 
> ...


LIES LIES LIES


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

"Too many illegals, "exploitation" the cry of the commies.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Take a look here where it's just been started with real life examples - it isn't pretty:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-surge-process-what-do-you-think.217124/


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Uberdooper said:


> Basicallly the email specified how much extra we get for the surge AFTER we complete the rides !!!!





Uberdooper said:


> This email isn't for us


Make your mind up,is this email for us or not?
Btw this isn't email but rather in app pop up,but of course you don't even know that.
Sometimes I wonder how da F uninformed ants like yourself makes any money,my bad you don't make any.



TedJ said:


> LIES LIES LIES


Where , where?

What part of if this is US based thing, it eventually will be rolled everywhere, you don't understand


----------



## SorryBluetoothOnly (Apr 13, 2016)

Uberdooper said:


> YOU GUYS ARE STOOOOPID
> 
> THE $5 and $10 in the email is just an example!!!
> 
> ...


No, I don't believe it will be the same. We'll be getting a *fixed surge price* instead of a *surge rate*.

*Huge* difference.

This means:

You have zero ability to make more if you drive more.
You don't know what rate you're getting for the ride before accepting. Is that $2.75 extra for 1 mile or 15?


----------



## Wolfehowl (Aug 13, 2014)

SorryBluetoothOnly said:


> No, I don't believe it will be the same. We'll be getting a *fixed surge price* instead of a *surge rate*.
> 
> *Huge* difference.
> 
> ...


That $2.75 is for the WHOLE TRIP REGARDLESS OF LENGTH. This was in Charlotte NC yesterday.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Uberdooper said:


> YOU GUYS ARE STOOOOPID
> 
> THE $5 and $10 in the email is just an example!!!
> 
> ...


It will be applied to the next ride you get. Are you saying they are omniscient and know how long your next ride will be?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

goneubering said:


> You're complaining about Longer Lasting????


You've been watching too many late night ads!

I was part of a failed "ride share" outfit here in Sydney called "Ride Surfing".

They had a very SIMPLE and effective way of ensuring a more even distribution of vehicles. They allowed the WHOLE fleet to see where ALL the other cars were.

What transpired was drivers would naturally chase open spaces and routes that separated them from other drivers. Widening coverage and increasing the turf a car covered. It was beautiful to watch.

Uber's "fleet manipulation" is like watching a under 5yr olds Soccor Match. They all run for the ball, or where they think it, forgetting about positional play. Once they get to the huddle of kids fighting for the ball, it's invariably booted away.


----------



## RUSSREED2.0 (Aug 20, 2016)

TurnUpT said:


> This new feature is to help uber steal more of our money.
> 
> I believe lyft was already testing something like this out a month or so ago. One of my friends started getting prime time pings with just the extra dollar amount that he was going to earn on it. It's back to normal now, but his pt pings were like that for a couple of weeks.


Oh because LYFT drivers believe or not will riot!!!


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I don't know about that. My surge chasing has almost always been a disaster.


Idk what city u work in but here in phx surge chasing is a joke.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

More Uber scams.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Here is an example calculation based on an actual fare report. The surge portion of the fare was about $18. The driver got $6 and Uber took $12.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/bewa...rew-you-to-drivers.217401/page-2#post-3248873


----------



## Kay1661 (Sep 18, 2015)

Congratulations arto71 on your featured thread.


----------



## 62354 (Jun 26, 2016)

Uber will charge the rider normal surge and give us this crap extra change. Uber giving us pay cut and giving themself a raise!

TYPICAL UBER



grams777 said:


> Here is an example calculation based on an actual fare report. The surge portion of the fare was about $18. The driver got $6 and Uber took $12.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/bewa...rew-you-to-drivers.217401/page-2#post-3248873


I shared this in the Toronto forum as a heads up as I suspect we're getting this soon

Somehow I feel like this pilot project will be permanent


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

It would appear that Uber has caught on that Drivers were taking the longer routes to offset the upfront pricing ripoff


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Michael1230nj said:


> It would appear that Uber has caught on that Drivers were taking the longer routes to offset the upfront pricing ripoff


 &  & 

Starting to miss TK. 
Dara has to go.


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Good eye!! I missed that on the first read.


What no one seems to have noticed at least as far as I have read is that you now have to stay online and take another ride after a surge ride to get the surge pricing for the previous ride


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

garyk said:


> What no one seems to have noticed at least as far as I have read is that you now have to stay online and take another ride after a surge ride to get the surge pricing for the previous ride


The whole thing is weird. I hope it never goes national.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Uber will still charge riders the original Surge and pocket the difference just like with the upfront fares scam. 180 Days Of Scams has been the worst thing from Uber. All they have done is complicate and make everything worse. The manager of driver experience and North America manager should both be fired effective immediately.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

See below for another report of the driver pay versus the rider surge. This is similar to the calculation above where the driver got only $6 while the rider paid 1.9x ($18 extra).

When I saw the surge start I opened the rider app to see what they had to pay in that area. The surge on the heat map was $5 and riders were paying 1.7x. The highest it went to was $18 and riders paying 3.0x. The riders surge increased much faster than drivers.​
https://uberpeople.net/threads/major-change-in-surge-pricing.217057/


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

WaveRunner1 said:


> The manager of driver experience and North America manager should both be fired effective immediately.


no. They should be stripped of their income and forced to drive for 30 days and survive only on that income.


----------



## Bojingles (Sep 18, 2015)

Just another way to steal more money


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

TurnUpT said:


> No, but there is collusion between Uber and Lyft.


I'm glad someone else noticed this. It seems so glaringly obvious to me


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Everyone! Everyone please get on your app and send a question to support asking about this thing that other drivers have told you about. Ask if it's true. Ask them to explain why it would be good for you.

EVERYONE DO THIS!!!


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

At least they are Consistant. The Drivers are a necessary nuisance to Uber right now. I'm not a Conspiracy Theorist but the way Lyft acts am I the only one who thinks Uber might own Lyft?


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

This is just getting further and further away from actual contracter status by the day. This is straight up theft if we're considered contractors, and unethical at best if we were considered employees. Honestly f uber. This is a hot steaming pile of garbage.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

This will be good for most I think as the majority of the rides for me at least are short rides. I would rather take some upfront fee that I knew would be added than some 2X that would likely only be applied to two or so miles if that.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Kay1661 said:


> Congratulations arto71 on your featured thread.


deadmile don't give up, my son.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

arto71 said:


> A
> 
> This is ridiculous( and explains why they are switching to new surge BS) if uber can't be profitable with today's up front pricing, they'll never be .
> 
> ...


Uber has NEVER been profitable. Period. End of story.

Don't fall for their lies.

Do they want us to feel sorry for them ?


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

RUSSREED2.0 said:


> That is NOT OK!!!!!! In theory you could let's say have a base ping and never see it increase.
> So if I pick up in Santa Monica to LBC.
> 
> Let's say it's only 5 dollars extra. Does that mean, I only get paid the base fare and only 5 bucks??


Yes



arto71 said:


> Email/pop up isn't mine, just trying to figure out if it is real and what market


It's in Charlotte.....

It's called getting ***ed by the ***s......fill in the blanks......


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It looks like this bs serves two purposes, to kill surge on long trips, and to make people do more short trips.

Which markets currently have this crap ?


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It looks like this bs serves two purposes, to kill surge on long trips, and to make people do more short trips.
> 
> Which markets currently have this crap ?


Here in Charlotte


----------



## John Polchinski (Feb 20, 2016)

RUSSREED2.0 said:


> That is NOT OK!!!!!! In theory you could let's say have a base ping and never see it increase.
> So if I pick up in Santa Monica to LBC.
> 
> Let's say it's only 5 dollars extra. Does that mean, I only get paid the base fare and only 5 bucks??


Yes



uberdriverfornow said:


> It looks like this bs serves two purposes, to kill surge on long trips, and to make people do more short trips.
> 
> Which markets currently have this crap ?


Charlotte NC


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

every time they come up with another scam they say it's based on feedback even though they have NEVER asked our driver feedback !!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> every time they come up with another scam they say it's based on feedback even though they have NEVER asked our driver feedback !!


They ask our feedback all the time. I am always bombarded with survey question in the app about this that or another thing.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> They ask our feedback all the time. I am always bombarded with survey question in the app about this that or another thing.


the only thing i ever see is the faces with the question "how well do you understand your pay ?"

and asking for feedback is different from actually asking drivers face to face


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I don't know about that. My surge chasing has almost always been a disaster.


Luckily for me, I live in an area that surges almost every evening. Just keeping fingers it stays that way when I start driving this week lol. (I took a look at the driver's app when I've been a passenger and the surge has almost always appeared in the evenings)


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Lyft could destroy Uber right now with one small programming change....putting the destination on the ping.

Am I the only one who sees how that could change the landscape and throw a huge monkey wrench in Uber's driver ripoff schemes.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Lyft is not a real competitor either they are Owned by Uber or they are the Dumbest bunch of Human Beings to walk the Earth.


----------



## ftimmy (Aug 26, 2014)

There is possibly some room here for this scam to be turned around on them and have a situation where the drivers are scamming Uber. I'm not suggesting anybody do this, it's quite likely a criminal level of fraud that you could go to jail for. 

I think for this to work it would require a couple of things: A large enough group of passenger and driver accounts so that it could be spread out and not raise any red flags, it could only be done when the surge is +$10 or more (anything less and it doesn't work), everyone involved would most likely need to be spoofing GPS (again so no flags are raised).

The scam itself is actually quite simple. A driver just inside the +$10 surge area gets a request from just outside the surge area. It's a minimum fare UberX trip that costs around $7. The driver is paid somewhere around $14. That's $7 profit for work that wasn't actually done.

I've seen a bunch of people comment that recent immigrant drivers have ruined any power to resist Uber that we had because they will take anything. It just so happens that those same immigrants tend to love a good scam. I have a feeling they are going to be all over this one.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Potential for fraud has always existed with Hourly Guarantees, Boosts, Double Tips, and Lyft Power Zones. Your post makes this sound like it's something new.

You can usually get away with a "friend" scam once or twice, but sooner or later your account gets flagged and you get a warning, and perhaps get money taken away retroactively. Do it again and bye bye... Deactivation.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Every man has his price. But please let's not allow this Corrupt Immoral Company make the price of our Collective Integrity 7 Dollars.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I honestly have no idea what this means, aside from it somehow meaning less money for me, I'm sure.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> I honestly have no idea what this means, aside from it somehow meaning less money for me, I'm sure.


It mean instead of a surge being unlimited....it now has a $1-10 limit.....no matter how far you go.....and Uber will pocket the rest ......


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> It mean instead of a surge being unlimited....it now has a $1-10 limit.....no matter how far you go.....and Uber will pocket the rest ......


Are you ****ing serious??? WHATT?!?? I literally couldn't make heads or tails out of their statement. I mean, nothing uber does surprises me, but is this IS the case, how the hell can they claim "we listened to YOU and have improved surge". I really hope they all burn.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> It mean instead of a surge being unlimited....it now has a $1-10 limit.....no matter how far you go.....and Uber will pocket the rest ......


If this is actually the case I will probably flat out refuse to work the surge on principle alone. And for anyone who does do the surge I encourage you to tell the passengers "Yes, Uber is giving me an extra $5 for this ride but they will likely charge you an extra $50 and keep it all for themselves"

..that is IF they are really pocketing the money. Enough is enough!



hulksmash said:


> This whole idea of eliminating or tweaking the surge is eliminate skill and luck from the earnings equation as much as possible, basically to level the field between the ants and the vets, so that pay is tied only to ride count and hours worked.


I suspect the point is more to be able to charge the passengers the old surge rates but to only pay the driver a flat fraction of it. It seems like Uber has been desperately focusing on finding ways to pay the driver less while increasing their take from the passenger for many months now. The main start of it was when they switched from a percentage based pay system for the driver to a flat mile and minute rate. That opened the door for all sorts of other bullshit like this.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

This is Uber's answer to the Mystro app. The Mystro app uses screen scraper technology to do the same thing a disciplined driver does; not accept a ride unless it shows X-times surge. Well that app is no longer worth the $15.00 monthly fee.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> If this is actually the case I will probably flat out refuse to work the surge on principle alone. And for anyone who does do the surge I encourage you to tell the passengers "Yes, Uber is giving me an extra $5 for this ride but they will likely charge you an extra $50 and keep it all for themselves"
> 
> ..that is IF they are really pocketing the money. Enough is enough!
> 
> I suspect the point is more to be able to charge the passengers the old surge rates but to only pay the driver a flat fraction of it. It seems like Uber has been desperately focusing on finding ways to pay the driver less while increasing their take from the passenger for many months now. The main start of it was when they switched from a percentage based pay system for the driver to a flat mile and minute rate. That opened the door for all sorts of other bullshit like this.


This comes the same day uber new CEO announced that uber may not turn a profit any time soon....


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> This comes the same day uber new CEO announced that uber may not turn a profit any time soon....


When they roll this out nationwide, they are doomed. If lyft also follows in a pink tutu, they are also doomed.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Ok folks check out Aaron Schildkrouts twitter. He is head of driver product. Here is his response to someone calling him out on this crap.










Please folks, if you want to at least say you tried to voice your outrage at this garbage, light him up!! Be respectful, be factual, be honest. If he honestly doesn't understand how 10 + $2.75 is less than 10 x 2 we need to make it known.

@schildkrout on twitter


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> When they roll this out nationwide, they are doomed. If lyft also follows in a pink tutu, they are also doomed.


What makes you think that? They have an unending supply of stupid undereducated people willing to work for peanuts. Obviously there are still morons willing to take pool.

All this will do is shakeout the 20% veterans who remember the good old days which is what boober wants anyway. There will always be someone from some armpit country who thinks $80 a day for 130 miles of driving is good money. This is how the super rich prey on the poor and stupid.


----------



## LEO2112 (Jul 23, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> What makes you think that? They have an unending supply of stupid undereducated people willing to work for peanuts. Obviously there are still morons willing to take pool.
> 
> All this will do is shakeout the 20% veterans who remember the good old days which is what boober wants anyway. There will always be someone from some armpit country who thinks $80 a day for 130 miles of driving is good money. This is how the super rich prey on the poor and stupid.


This. Nailed it!


----------



## Xris Xros (May 3, 2016)

arto71 said:


> Email/pop up isn't mine, just trying to figure out if it is real and what market


The new surge is on in charlotte NC.



LoveBC said:


> Ok folks check out Aaron Schildkrouts twitter. He is head of driver product. Here is his response to someone calling him out on this crap.
> 
> View attachment 175184
> 
> ...


How dumb does he think we are?


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Their studies have proven that collectively, we are spineless, desperate, and extremely ****ing stupid. That's why they think they can get away with this. It's also why pajama boy would tweet that absurd, transparent lie without embarrassment. Unfortunately, they're right.

I might have to switch my endgame strategy from weaning myself off uber as the real job ramps up to quitting and delivering pizzas at night while I wait instead.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Xris Xros said:


> The new surge is on in charlotte NC.
> 
> How dumb does he think we are?


 I gave a ride to a guy the other day who said he interviewed there one time and said they were the most arrogant people he had ever met. He didn't even bother finishing the interview because he said he would never want to work with those types of people. So yes, they think we are extremely dumb. But hey can you blame them? Look at how many morons still take pool .


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> I gave a ride to a guy the other day who said he interviewed there one time and said they were the most arrogant people he had ever met. He didn't even bother finishing the interview because he said he would never want to work with those types of people. So yes, they think we are extremely dumb. But hey can you blame them? Look at how many morons still take pool .


He didn't want to work with those people yet he would still order rides?


----------



## Xris Xros (May 3, 2016)

LoveBC said:


> He didn't want to work with those people yet he would still order rides?


And your point is?? Everything you use is made in china from sweatshops.
Maybe you should stop buying stuff. Or can you work in a sweatshop. People actually comitting suicide from too much work at apple facilities in china.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

LoveBC said:


> He didn't want to work with those people yet he would still order rides?


 You're surprised people will sell out their values for money or money saved ?


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

LoveBC said:


> Ok folks check out Aaron Schildkrouts twitter. He is head of driver product. Here is his response to someone calling him out on this crap.
> 
> View attachment 175184
> 
> ...


I agree. Bombard with tweets. Make your voice heard.


----------



## mjyousse (Dec 7, 2016)

RaleighNick said:


> I agree. Bombard with tweets. Make your voice heard.


lets totally get that bastard that even in select markets, like mine, he reduced DF from 6 to 2 and during rush hour they are unavailable. seriously folks, we need collective effort to share this BS. There are more than 3M driver in the country alone, lets spread it like fire, otherwise the deaperate ants will ruin us with their silence and willingness to work for peanuts


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

RaleighNick said:


> I agree. Bombard with tweets. Make your voice heard.


Keep it civil with them. Be angry but civil.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Uber has NEVER been profitable. Period. End of story.
> 
> Don't fall for their lies.
> 
> Do they want us to feel sorry for them ?


The messed up part is that they could easily be profitable... Even under the original pay strategy before upfront pricing... Even if they only made 20% of every ride thats billions of dollars a year. It doesn't matter how many drivers are out there, they still get 20% of every ride and that's a TON of money. They don't "LOSE" money on driver pay... The more the drivers make, the more the company makes...

So why do they really lose money? 
1) Lawsuits... maybe if they were weren't so shady they wouldn't get sued so much and lose so much money due to lawsuits...
2) investing billions into self-driving technology... which is just stupid and will NEVER WORK
3) Too many employees... 12,000+ ??? Why do you need so many employees? That doesn't count drivers... They can't all be customer support... Certainly not developers...

So instead of trimming the fat, and cutting their overhead, they're trying to squeeze more out of the revenue side of the equation... charge pax more, pay drivers less... annoying.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RussellP said:


> The messed up part is that they could easily be profitable... Even under the original pay strategy before upfront pricing... Even if they only made 20% of every ride thats billions of dollars a year. It doesn't matter how many drivers are out there, they still get 20% of every ride and that's a TON of money. They don't "LOSE" money on driver pay... The more the drivers make, the more the company makes...
> 
> So why do they really lose money?
> 1) Lawsuits... maybe if they were weren't so shady they wouldn't get sued so much and lose so much money due to lawsuits...
> ...


I think they were losing a billion dollars a year in China but that stopped. I guess they're probably losing lots of money in India as they try to grab worldwide market share.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

RussellP said:


> The messed up part is that they could easily be profitable... Even under the original pay strategy before upfront pricing... Even if they only made 20% of every ride thats billions of dollars a year. It doesn't matter how many drivers are out there, they still get 20% of every ride and that's a TON of money. They don't "LOSE" money on driver pay... The more the drivers make, the more the company makes...
> 
> So why do they really lose money?
> 1) Lawsuits... maybe if they were weren't so shady they wouldn't get sued so much and lose so much money due to lawsuits...
> ...


You forgot to mention massive subsidies which are being put on vast majority of rides let alone 20% chunk for Uber themselves . See the example below :










*Investor reports reveal riders only pay 41 percent of the full cost of each ride, with investors footing the remaining 59 percent. *


----------



## Toddorado (Feb 5, 2017)

What cracks me up is the first line of the screen shot. "Based on your feedback, we've improved the surge experience..." Based on this thread and every other one on this topic, I can't imagine there were drivers anywhere that were requesting a change like this. Utter lie.

The only way to correct outrages like this, and up-front pricing before, would have been a cascade of outrage from the PAX, when made aware that they paid extra that didn't go to the driver, but only went to Uber. If pax were made more aware of these schemes, it would actually make a difference, since Uber doesn't care about drivers either individually or as a group, but cares A LOT about keeping riders happy enough to not switch to Lyft. In other words, we're screwed...


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

So you chase the surge to find it has disappeared by the time you arrive. Tell me, is it worth the extra wear and tear on your vehicle?


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

To be fair I do see where driver feedback fits into this equation. Drivers often complain of getting pings outside the surge zone when they go into the surge expecting higher fairs, this solves that. Drivers also complain of fast dying surges, this is supposed to address that. 
But what is at the heart of the problems with this change is that drivers use surge strategically to increase their income per mile, the amount that really matters if you're paying attention to all your expenses. And this makes it much more volatile for drivers to strategically increase their earnings per mile.


----------



## Ububu (Jun 17, 2015)

corniilius said:


> So you chase the surge to find it has disappeared by the time you arrive. Tell me, is it worth the extra wear and tear on your vehicle?


You dont "chase" surge. You position yourself in the closest known hot spots, and wait for the next surge wave. Stop being so dense.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Ububu said:


> You dont "chase" surge. You position yourself in the closest known hot spots, and wait for the next surge wave. Stop being so dense.


I chase nothing. Good job giving the ants a strategy though.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

RaleighNick said:


> To be fair I do see where driver feedback fits into this equation. Drivers often complain of getting pings outside the surge zone when they go into the surge expecting higher fairs, this solves that. Drivers also complain of fast dying surges, this is supposed to address that.
> But what is at the heart of the problems with this change is that drivers use surge strategically to increase their income per mile, the amount that really matters if you're paying attention to all your expenses. And this makes it much more volatile for drivers to strategically increase their earnings per mile.


Although it does create a new problem of the driver being outside the surge zone, getting a surged request, and getting nothing for the surge. This may be the case in some of the examples given in the Charlotte forum.


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

corniilius said:


> I chase nothing. Good job giving the ants a strategy though.


What is this? Poker? Don't tap the glass? It's not really kept secrets that one can be strategic, and it's not thst hard to figure out how.



grams777 said:


> Although it does create a new problem of the driver being outside the surge zone, getting a surged request, and getting nothing for the surge. This may be the case in some of the examples given in the Charlotte forum.


Great point, didn't even think of that. Yeah, I mean it's overall real bad.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LoveBC said:


> The wording implies that they're moving to flat rate surcharges and doing away with multipliers.


Not only that but you lose this "surge" unless you accept the next trip which might take you somewhere you don't want to go.


----------



## PorkRollUberAndCheese (Mar 13, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> It mean instead of a surge being unlimited....it now has a $1-10 limit.....no matter how far you go.....and Uber will pocket the rest ......


I need a citation/proof it's capped at $10.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Charlotte is the test market, but I haven't seen a whole lot of info posted on the surge amounts. The amounts I have heard varied between $1.75 and $7.50, I think.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

PorkRollUberAndCheese said:


> I need a citation/proof it's capped at $10.


Maybe that's the highest amount that's been seen so far in this test?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

PorkRollUberAndCheese said:


> I need a citation/proof it's capped at $10.


I doubt it's capped at $10. In the Charlotte, someone reported elsewhere in the forum of an $18 fixed surge when the surge was 3x or something along those lines.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

grams777 said:


> I doubt it's capped at $10. In the Charlotte, someone reported elsewhere in the forum of an $18 fixed surge when the surge was 3x or something along those lines.


I don't understand. Doesn't the fixed surge replace the 3x surge? I thought you would not see both.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

goneubering said:


> I don't understand. Doesn't the fixed surge replace the 3x surge? I thought you would not see both.


You can figure the actual surge through the passenger app or a surge monitor. The fixed surge is only a driver thing. The passenger still pays Uber the full surge multiplier.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I don't understand. Doesn't the fixed surge replace the 3x surge? I thought you would not see both.


Rider app still shows the surge multiplier.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

grams777 said:


> You can figure the actual surge through the passenger app or a surge monitor. The fixed surge is only a driver thing. The passenger still pays Uber the full surge multiplier.


Okay.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

goneubering said:


> Okay.


For example right now in Charlotte on the passenger side is the same calculation with a multiplier as ever:

.81 normal per mile x 1.3 = 1.05 per mile
(Not sure what the driver fixed surge is)


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Just at first glance, I can see at least one area where the fixed surge is going to be a big loser here in Miami.

Hard Rock Stadium is way north of tourist hotels in Miami and well south of the ones in Ft. Lauderdale. It's located in lovely Miami Gardens, also known as Murder Gardens...and not typically where Uber drivers would hang out, lol. Hard Rock is a major venue. The Miami Dolphins and University of Miami Hurricanes both play there, and it is also a popular venue for major concerts and surges are usually pretty healthy. 

Rides from Hard Rock to South Beach would be about 17-20 miles; to Ft Lauderdale Beach, 25 miles or so.

A fixed surge price -- unless it is very high -- would really result in a drastic decrease in driver payouts for those rides.


----------



## aspiringnobody (Oct 13, 2016)

TurnUpT said:


> This new feature is to help uber steal more of our money.
> 
> I believe lyft was already testing something like this out a month or so ago. One of my friends started getting prime time pings with just the extra dollar amount that he was going to earn on it. It's back to normal now, but his pt pings were like that for a couple of weeks.


It was just showing the estimated additional fare using time/distance and the primetime multiplier. I think they got rid of it because you could tell distance by how big the pt was.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Surge back in the day used to last 4 minutes. But this was like 2 years ago. It was also a blanket surge.


----------



## Ububu (Jun 17, 2015)

TheWanderer said:


> Surge back in the day used to last 4 minutes. But this was like 2 years ago. It was also a blanket surge.


Back in the day, surge lasted 30+minutes.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Rider pays uber 3X surge on a $30 trip so rider pays $90. Uber pays out driver $22 plus $5 surge($3.75-4 after uber fees haha). 

Glad I quit this sh1tshow a year ago.


----------



## NCUberGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

Wow. This is ****ing terrible.

Full disclosure, I am no longer driving. I deleted the app about two weeks ago, but downloaded it on Saturday to try to figure it out for my own curiosity. I saw no surge Saturday, so I figured today would work before MNF. 

1) You have to be online in order to see surge. Granted, most drivers know the busy spots and know not to drive in to a surge with the app on/chase surge, but when you are out, you still want to know where the surge is happening. I think this more or less eliminates drivers being able to do that. 

2) Upfront pricing/screwing the driver on crack. Basically, the busiest times for drivers has effectively been taken away. I turned on the app today during the pre-game to see the flat surge rate, then immediately went in to the passenger app to see the upfront surge amount, then pulled up the same ride quote after the surge went down. 'In theory' the flat surge amount, plus the non surge rate should equal approximately the rate quoted the rider, right? Yeah, No. 

Ride 1: Brixx Pizza on Fairview to Bank of America Stadium - Fixed Surge = $6.75 + 12.39 regular fare = $19.14 - Surge passenger quote = $22.18 difference of $3.04
Ride 2: Southpark Mall to Bank of America Stadium - Fixed Surge = $19.00 + $11.65 regular fare = $30.65 - Surge passenger quote =$34.53 difference of $3.88
Ride 3: Ballantyne Hotel to Bank of America Stadium (worst one) - Fixed Surge = $29.00 + $19.79 regular fare =$48.79 - Surge passenger quote =$64.20 difference of $15.41

I think the great thing is if I was at the Ballantyne Hotel and simply went to Blackfinn Ameripub (catty corner'ed across a busy intersection) - it would be $33 payout to driver to drive .25 miles.

I recall a 'survey' about a month or so ago specifically about surge pricing, but I ignored it. How this is even remotely better is beyond me. How a company can decide, hey this is a great idea, is even more mind boggling. But, then again, think of the company. 

Anyway, just my two cents from what I saw in the app today, hopefully enough drivers here in Charlotte do the right this and start driving exclusively for lyft, but their choice I guess and like every other big city, plenty of people out there. 

And add ride #4 - it is halftime right now - I'd get $6.75 surge to go from Bank of America Stadium to my house, same route is generally $18 non surge for $24 total. Rider app currently quoting me $36.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

FUber’s policies are total BS and illegal. They say: “drivers will always be paid based on miles and distance.” What they didn’t say is...”unless it’s a surge, then we may pay you nothing, or a little but you won’t be able to figure it out. And by the way, we’re not telling you if it’s a 1.2x or 4.9x...we’ll give you a couple bucks, don’t worry” WAKE UP PEOPLE!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

this means the carrot will be dangled a little longer...


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Ububu said:


> Back in the day, surge lasted 30+minutes.


Surge used to refresh every 4 minutes before.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> Unlike regular hourly employees, this gig rewards those who work smarter and not harder. Uber would rather reward those who work longer hours and take more rides than those who less, but take better quality rides.
> 
> One one side you have the ant who gives makes $800 a week on 80 rides, including both weekly quests. On the other you have a smart driver who makes $1100 on 40-50 rides without quest. Despite the quest payouts , Uber loves the ant more because more customers were served, and Uber made as much, or more money from the ant. The vet ignored a lot of customers who were paying less or were in undesirable areas. Both Uber and the ant may look at the vets earnings and think it's unfair that the vet worked less and made more.
> 
> This whole idea of eliminating or tweaking the surge is eliminate skill and luck from the earnings equation as much as possible, basically to level the field between the ants and the vets, so that pay is tied only to ride count and hours worked.


Very well stated, and I agree.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

NCUberGuy said:


> Wow. This is &%[email protected]!*ing terrible.
> 
> Full disclosure, I am no longer driving. I deleted the app about two weeks ago, but downloaded it on Saturday to try to figure it out for my own curiosity. I saw no surge Saturday, so I figured today would work before MNF.
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing all this work. It's the first actual comparison I've seen.

If I understand your calculations correctly, the "difference" you are showing is the amount Uber would earn on each of those rides. If that's not correct, please let me know because it would change my calculations below.

From your figures, I am calculating the difference between REAL surge charged to pax on those four rides vs. the FIXED surge paid to the driver under the new system. To do that, I've taken the following steps (I'm putting this in so that others can double check me to be sure my conclusions are accurate):

Subtract the "regular fare" from the "Surge pax quote" to get the dollar amount of surge paid by the pax.
Divide the surge paid by the regular fare to get the actual surge multiplier paid by the pax.
Multiply the regular fare by the actual surge multiplier to determine how the Fixed Surge would compare with the old surge system.
Not surprisingly, the driver is paid substantially less than Uber receives in these examples.

*Ride 1*: Actual surge paid by pax = $22.18-12.39 = *$9.79*. Surge rate about 1.8x. Fixed surge *$6.75, *$3.04 less surge than the pax paid.
*Ride 2:* Actual surge paid by pax = *$22.88*. Surge rate about 2.0x. Fixed surge *$19.00*. $3.88 less surge than the pax paid.
*Ride 3:* Actual surge paid by pax =* $44.41.* Surge rate about 2.2x. Fixed surge $29.00. $15.41 less surge than the pax paid.
*Ride 4:* Actual surge paid by pax=* $18.00*. Surge rate 2.0x. Fixed surge *$6.75.* $11.25 less surge than the pax paid.

Now, we need to keep in mind that Uber has ALWAYS paid drivers a lower surge multiplier than they charge riders. Because of that, it's impossible under this system to tell whether it's actually better for drivers or worse.

Obviously, as you pointed out, if you do a real short ride, fixed surge is much better.

In my market, I can see fixed surge being a very good thing in certain spots at certain times -- but Uber has all the data on that and will probably adjust the fixed surge much lower in areas where there will be lots of shorties.


----------



## ftimmy (Aug 26, 2014)

NCUberGuy said:


> Wow. This is &%[email protected]!*ing terrible.
> 
> Full disclosure, I am no longer driving. I deleted the app about two weeks ago, but downloaded it on Saturday to try to figure it out for my own curiosity. I saw no surge Saturday, so I figured today would work before MNF.
> 
> ...


I'd be very curious to hear from you or other Charlotte or Denver drivers what sort of prices are being offered to passengers for a pickup that is just outside the surge zone. If I am understanding the situation correctly, it sounds like Uber is offering to give the fixed surge price to a driver even if the pickup is outside the surging area.

I wonder if the upfront price given to a passenger a block outside the surge zone will in some way reflect an increase, or what about a mile outside the surge zone, or 5 miles.

If a $29 fixed surge is given to a driver that is just inside the surge zone and a regular minimum fare price is given to a passenger a mile outside the surge zone and those 2 get matched up on a request, that's a decent amount of money coming out of Uber's pocket.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

So just so I'm clear, $10 isn't the high end it can be much higher? I'm in the DC market but following this closely. Thanks for keeping this thread alive it is extremely helpful


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

yankdog said:


> So just so I'm clear, $10 isn't the high end it can be much higher? I'm in the DC market but following this closely. Thanks for keeping this thread alive it is extremely helpful


Yes, based on NCUberguy's post, the actual fixed surge can be any amount -- maybe very small, maybe big.

It remains to be seen whether this is good or bad, and it will probably be both. We just have to get some experience with it to decide.

And I think it will be REALLY important for Uber to *clearly* explain this with *complete transparency*. Their initial nicey-nice babble explanation only made drivers wonder what they are up to...and think the worst based on longstanding experience.

They need to drop the buzzwords and psychobabble and explain this in straightforward, understandable language.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Yes, based on NCUberguy's post, the actual fixed surge can be any amount -- maybe very small, maybe big.
> 
> It remains to be seen whether this is good or bad, and it will probably be both. We just have to get some experience with it to decide.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Remember they are trying to sell this as a way to add "certainty" to your earnings. This will placate all the math challenged ants who indicated that they didn't understand their earnings in the feedback popups. Same guys who can't estimate how much a given ride should pay, much less determine if it's profitable. If they are happy with the extra surge amount shown, they will gladly take the ride without thinking about long it will take. 

Also this will please those who complain about getting far away base rate pings while in the surge area, and begrudgingly take them instead of ignoring them and waiting for a better ride. My guess is Uber will eat the extra cost on these since they will more than make up for it with the rides in the zone.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Remember they are trying to sell this as a way to add "certainty" to your earnings. This will placate all the math challenged ants who indicated that they didn't understand their earnings in the feedback popups. Same guys who can't estimate how much a given ride should pay, much less determine if it's profitable. If they are happy with the extra surge amount shown, they will gladly take the ride without thinking about long it will take.
> 
> Also this will please those who complain about getting far away base rate pings while in the surge area, and begrudgingly take them instead of ignoring them and waiting for a better ride. My guess is Uber will eat the extra cost on these since they will more than make up for it with the rides in the zone.


Exactly. Ants will see $5 surge bonus and drive towards that area instantly. Most ants will think they are getting the surge $5 bonus on top of the 1.x surge. Ants are stupid and mathematically challenged that's why they are uber ants in the first place.


----------



## aspiringnobody (Oct 13, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Thanks for doing all this work. It's the first actual comparison I've seen.
> 
> If I understand your calculations correctly, the "difference" you are showing is the amount Uber would earn on each of those rides. If that's not correct, please let me know because it would change my calculations below.
> 
> ...


Presumably if the rider put in a short trip the guaranteed surge would only be a dollar or so


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> Remember they are trying to sell this as a way to add "certainty" to your earnings. This will placate all the math challenged ants who indicated that they didn't understand their earnings in the feedback popups. Same guys who can't estimate how much a given ride should pay, much less determine if it's profitable. If they are happy with the extra surge amount shown, they will gladly take the ride without thinking about long it will take.


Personally, I don't work late nights, so I don't work many surge periods. But when I do, the only surge factoid I'm concerned with is whether the surge shown on the ride request is consistent with the heat map. If it is, I take the ride.

I don't need to do a lot of math to know that 1.5x is more than the regular fare. Nor do I need to think deeply about whether to accept a regular fare in the middle of a 2.5x surge. This ain't rocket surgery!



aspiringnobody said:


> Presumably if the rider put in a short trip the guaranteed surge would only be a dollar or so


That's not what Uber is saying. They are saying all rides in the zone will carry the same fixed surge, regardless of distance.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

JimKE said:


> all rides in the zone will carry the same fixed surge, regardless of distance.


^^^^^ This is exactly what Uber is saying.
So if your pax changed the destination that is farther away, you lose out on the extra multiplier for those extra miles/time and drive at base rate.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Remember they are trying to sell this as a way to add "certainty" to your earnings. This will placate all the math challenged ants who indicated that they didn't understand their earnings in the feedback popups. Same guys who can't estimate how much a given ride should pay, much less determine if it's profitable. If they are happy with the extra surge amount shown, they will gladly take the ride without thinking about long it will take.
> 
> Also this will please those who complain about getting far away base rate pings while in the surge area, and begrudgingly take them instead of ignoring them and waiting for a better ride. My guess is Uber will eat the extra cost on these since they will more than make up for it with the rides in the zone.


ugh these morons ants ruin it for all of us.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

DocT said:


> ^^^^^ This is exactly what Uber is saying.
> So if your pax changed the destination that is farther away, you lose out on the extra multiplier for those extra miles/time and drive at base rate.


Well, I'm sure Uber will say something like the following:

There *IS* no multiplier, any more than you are still being paid 75-80% of time and distance. You are being paid a flat rate for mileage and distance, and you're being paid a flat rate for surge. And, in their defense, they have been quite clear on that whether people like it or not.
Therefore, you are still benefiting from the longer time/distance and you're still getting the fixed surge amount we promised.
I can see that potentially leading to ended trips and upset pax and complaints/low ratings against drivers.

I don't think it will happen that often, but it could be problems when it does -- especially if the pax goes a mile to pick somebody up and then wants to go 20 more miles away from the surge zone.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I can see that potentially leading to ended trips and upset pax and complaints/low ratings against drivers.
> 
> I don't think it will happen that often, but it could be problems when it does -- especially if the pax goes a mile to pick somebody up and then wants to go 20 more miles away from the surge zone.


that's what i was thinking. drivers will drive someone maybe a mile or two and then say "sorry I can't go any further, get out". I'd probably do it, especially if it's during rush hour.

remember, boober, you ****ing morons, humans will react to whatever incentive system you place them in. this will incentivize drivers to bail on long trips.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Personally, I don't work late nights, so I don't work many surge periods. But when I do, the only surge factoid I'm concerned with is whether the surge shown on the ride request is consistent with the heat map. If it is, I take the ride.
> 
> I don't need to do a lot of math to know that 1.5x is more than the regular fare. Nor do I need to think deeply about whether to accept a regular fare in the middle of a 2.5x surge. This ain't rocket surgery!
> 
> That's not what Uber is saying. They are saying all rides in the zone will carry the same fixed surge, regardless of distance.


What I meant was that there are drivers that will be happy just to know what a ride will pay. Anyone knows that 1.5 is more than regular fare, that's why base fares get ignored. There are those that see "comfort" in knowing a $5 " surge bonus" is being added to the ride, without realizing it's for a longer ride that would've paid more under the regular surge system. As long as ants are happy with whatever $ is presented, without any other context, we are screwed.

Also, there are ants who think they have to accept every ride, even if it's outside the surge. They will feel as if they're finally being rewarded for driving into the surge area, because the same ride outside the zone will finally have some surge tacked onto it. Again they will not realize the little bonus they receive will be much less than what they would get by simply waiting for a surge ride under the old system.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Of course, Uber _could_ help the long trip issue by also using Boost. $25 fixed surge with 2.0 Boost, and you would get the greater amount.

I can think of a LOT of big events here in Miami where they will *have* to do that or they simply won't have drivers.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

JimKE said:


> That's not what Uber is saying. They are saying all rides in the zone will carry the same fixed surge, regardless of distance.


I don't know about that. Currently different drivers are given different boost and quest offers so I expect that trend will continue with this new "surge". Just my two cents.



aspiringnobody said:


> Presumably if the rider put in a short trip the guaranteed surge would only be a dollar or so


I assume that is correct. But who knows??!!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I don't know about that. Currently different drivers are given different boost and quest offers so I expect that trend will continue with this new "surge".


Quests are certainly different, but the Boosts I've seen have been the same for everybody.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Quests are certainly different, but the Boosts I've seen have been the same for everybody.


Someone posted about different Boosts on the LA forum so it's possible but we have no way of knowing how common it is.


----------



## aspiringnobody (Oct 13, 2016)

If this change works out boost will go away too. Boost will be a flat bonus in a certain area.

I'm personally waiting for them to start paying us flat rates per trip. All new drivers will be on the new system. Current drivers get a choice, but they will find a way to deactivate those who stay on the old system like they did to all the 80%ers


JimKE said:


> Of course, Uber _could_ help the long trip issue by also using Boost. $25 fixed surge with 2.0 Boost, and you would get the greater amount.
> 
> I can think of a LOT of big events here in Miami where they will *have* to do that or they simply won't have drivers.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Interesting surge info on the Charlotte board. Surge reached $38-$39 at their stadium after the football game, but one driver also got a 4.2x (?). That same driver who posted the 4.2x also said he had three $37 surge rides, and all 3 were one-mile rides!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Interesting surge info on the Charlotte board. Surge reached $38-$39 at their stadium after the football game, but one driver also got a 4.2x (?). That same driver who posted the 4.2x also said he had three $37 surge rides, and all 3 were one-mile rides!


True story???? If so you know the Uber programmers will be jumping right on that glitch!!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Interesting surge info on the Charlotte board. Surge reached $38-$39 at their stadium after the football game, but one driver also got a 4.2x (?). That same driver who posted the 4.2x also said he had three $37 surge rides, and all 3 were one-mile rides!


short rides are going to be incentivized while long rides will be punished under this system.


----------



## NCUberGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Thanks for doing all this work. It's the first actual comparison I've seen.
> 
> If I understand your calculations correctly, the "difference" you are showing is the amount Uber would earn on each of those rides. If that's not correct, please let me know because it would change my calculations below.
> 
> ...


I took screen shots 1) Fixed Surge Amount 2) Passenger Quote during same surge (note, times match) and 3) Quote later during non-surge

I am adding for ride 2 and ride 3.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

NCUberGuy said:


> I took screen shots 1) Fixed Surge Amount 2) Passenger Quote during same surge (note, times match) and 3) Quote later during non-surge


thanks. What does "Next Trip $0.00" mean on the heat map?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

JimKE said:


> thanks. What does "Next Trip $0.00" mean on the heat map?


Non-surge I think.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

JimKE said:


> thanks. What does "Next Trip $0.00" mean on the heat map?


It means time to find another income source.

Surge's days were numbered as soon as they de-linked Uber's income from drivers' incomes. Before: the more the driver makes, the more Uber makes. Now: the more the driver makes, the less Uber makes.

This new surge model is only another "how low will you go" probe to see what the minimum is that drivers will work for during peak times, much like the annual non-surge pay cuts and other tests before it.

My hope is that drivers will now reject long distance rides in favor of shorties. If there is enough pushback from drivers and non-fulfillment of long distance ride requests then this latest cash grab by Uber from drivers will fail.


----------



## NCUberGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

JimKE said:


> thanks. What does "Next Trip $0.00" mean on the heat map?


I was not in the surge zone when I took the screen shot. I was at my house 10 miles away.

I expect no response, but I sent this to 'uber support'

Please explain how 'fixed surge amount' being tested in Charlotte is a benefit to drivers? My extremely low acceptance rate from Monday was due to my attempt at figuring out the new game Uber is playing on the (non)valued partners.  My determination is this is simply a way for Uber to keep even more of a fare for themselves. I viewed several surge areas (with fixed amount), then immediately went to the passenger site to see the uber quote. In EVERY case, Uber kept a significantly higher percentage of the ride for themselves. Examples:

Ride 1: Brixx Pizza on Fairview to Bank of America Stadium - Fixed Surge = $6.75 + 12.39 regular fare = $19.14 - Surge passenger quote = $22.18 difference of $3.04. Uber kept an extra 15%

Ride 2: Southpark Mall to Bank of America Stadium - Fixed Surge = $19.00 + $11.65 regular fare = $30.65 - Surge passenger quote =$34.53 difference of $3.88. Uber kept an extra 12%

Ride 3: Ballantyne Hotel to Bank of America Stadium (worst one) - Fixed Surge = $29.00 + $19.79 regular fare =$48.79 - Surge passenger quote =$64.20 difference of $15.41. Uber keeps an extra 31% on this one.

And, by the way, when you give a 'fixed surge' of $15-$20 or more, and the rider goes one mile, here is news: Uber loses money (perhaps this is offset on examples such as ride #3 above.

I expect no response, but hey, by your actions, I'm proud you think of me as a valued partner.


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It means time to find another income source.
> 
> Surge's days were numbered as soon as they de-linked Uber's income from drivers' incomes. Before: the more the driver makes, the more Uber makes. Now: the more the driver makes, the less Uber makes.
> 
> ...


the problem with that is uber gets all the booking fee so they want drivers to take short trips. if uber adds $1 or $2 to the short trips, but still charge the rider $10 uber will get $6 or $7 while driver gets $3 or $4


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

Dj Khaled said:


> Maybe the longer you get $20 extra the shorter $10 extra? Terrible man this keeps getting worse day by day no kidding!


#MajorKey word DJ Khaled! Day by day, Uber and Lyft will no longer be my option to supplement my income


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

geez no wonder 96% fail you ARE "INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR"

when an evil company who cares zero about you and has a history of fraud / lying sends you a blank contract that you accept, you have every right to call or text the stranger requesting a ride to get the details of the contract only morons fufill blank contracts

uber even purposfully redisigned their maps to give drivers less info when you get a request to hide more info actually making them dangerous..

if it turns out the contract requires use of your vehicle & free labor, CANCEL the contract or get the pax to CANCEL the contract & let some ignorant, iliterate, poor, bad at math driver accept it & become part of the 96% who fail BY DESIGN. anything less than 100% of $7 is theft of services uber is aidding & abbeting pax to steal from you & spitting in your face

90% of my rides are $44-74 an hour and i am in the 4 %

nothing uber sends you or implements is for drivers everything they do is to trick, manipulate, & coerce free labor from you, 80%+ of their trips are loss leaders/coerced labor/ literally slavery so keep complaining or actually do something about it

surge has always been to trick new dumb drivers to the worst areas at the worst times with the worst pax during the worst traffic a few catct, the rest of the dummies right where uber wants you to be, smart drivers stop chasing surges & screening 2+ years ago

no one is gonna feel sorry for an adult that actually accepts trips under 10 miles on x or hasnt opted out of illegal pool, or dumb enough to actually drive for less than $1.50 a mile a 12 year old in the 80s wouldnt accept most of ubers fares if you do i suggest a long look in the mirror, you are your own worst enemy

you are not smart enough to beat math and physics any ride under 10 miles unde $1.50 a mile will NEVER cover your costs 96% churn/failure rate proves this. stop accepting them go thru trip history & unmatch yourself from every ride under $10 uber respects data not humans, humans are ubers enemy, uber drivers enemy are uber & riders goung less than 10 miles, understand its war and youl figure out how to be victorious


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

at-007smartLP said:


> geez no wonder 96% fail you ARE "INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR"
> 
> when an evil company who cares zero about you sends you a blank contract that you accept, you have every right to call or text the stranger requesting a ride to get the details of the contract only morons fufill blank contracts
> 
> ...


But... It doesn't really HAVE to be this way does it?


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

100% of $7 minimum fare
$1.50 a mile, .25 a minute
nation wide minimums

show pick up address
show how many miles and which direction destination is
BEFORE driver accepts trips

99% of their problems go away
100% acceptance rates
0% cancel rates

plenty of desperate cockroaches will accept short rides & everybody wins

until then its a ponzi scam/game 20% acceptance 20% cancel and every time they steal from me 1-2 out of 10 trips i make sure hundreds get 1 star experiences & negative promotion of their brand

easy peazy



RaleighNick said:


> But... It doesn't really HAVE to be this way does it?


no it doesnt at all see above post but since uber is calculated evil play the game or get played by it

i didnt sign up for charity i dont risk my life & give strangers free rides, i dont get mad i get even and im sure im not the only one

Uber don't care by its actions so just follow the leader ill make 50+K a year playing their game until it crumbles or gets bailed out, when in rome my friend...realize you are working for an organized crime racket no different than john gotti or al Capone the government is currently letting them operate so theres money to be made from it if you treat it like it is, a scab gypsie cab service that offers predatory pricing


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

at-007smartLP said:


> literally slavery
> 
> so keep complaining or actually do something about it
> 
> ...


lol

Still cranky even with your new alias??!!


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

goneubering said:


> lol
> 
> Still cranky even with your new alias??!!


dont try to decipher tone from text, not cranky what so ever just posting & spreading facts they don't like that here, they profit from drivers misery by referal fees from drivers competition, they didnt start kicking me until i wouldn't put their domain on the orginal superbowl strike flier when it got national tv exposure because they wouldnt sticky actaul valuable strike news in every city & on main page to actually change things for the better theyd rather sticky vomit stories and other useless info

uber goes bust so does up and their ad cpms

slavery is not just whips & chains coerced labor fits the description & coercing or tricking drivers to work for free 80% of the times IS LITERALLY SLAVERY.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

at-007smartLP said:


> dont try to decipher tone from text, not cranky what so ever just posting & spreading facts they don't like that here, they profit from drivers misery by referal fees from drivers competition, they didnt start kicking me until i wouldn't put their domain on the orginal superbowl strike flier when it got national tv exposure because they wouldnt sticky actaul valuable strike news in every city & on main page to actually change things for the better theyd rather sticky vomit stories and other useless info
> 
> uber goes bust so does up and their ad cpms


Translation please.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Translation please.


children try to decipher tone from text thats why emoticons were invented, youre projecting by thinking im cranky as they are just words, yoy cant tell if im happy, sad, angry, cranky, horny or whatever the ef words typed say...

the original #ubersuperbowlstrike flyer received nationwide news coverage, the site asked me to place their web site name on the flier, i said i would if theyd sticky it in every city & front page so i wouldnt have to keep spreading they declined i started getting booted because i wont stop spreading said truth

they make money in referal fees ie recruiting more drivers ie competition diluting drivers earnings amd on ad revenue frim idiots that don't use ad blockers and click on ads

a strike hurts their money so they rather placate the idiots with vomit and other useless stories than drivers uniting

kapeesh


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

at-007smartLP said:


> children try to decipher tone from text thats why emoticons were invented, youre projecting by thinking im cranky as they are just words, yoy cant tell if im happy, sad, angry, cranky, horny or whatever the ef words typed say...
> 
> the original #ubersuperbowlstrike flyer received nationwide news coverage, the site asked me to place their web site name on the flier, i said i would if theyd sticky it in every city & front page so i wouldnt have to keep spreading they declined i started getting booted because i wont stop spreading said truth
> 
> ...


Good luck with your vendetta. Sorry to see you're angry but all these silly efforts to take down Uber are like a mosquito attacking an elephant. You're just wasting your valuable time and energy. Do yourself a favor and find something positive to focus on in life.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Good luck with your vendetta. Sorry to see you're angry but all these silly efforts to take down Uber are like a mosquito attacking an elephant. You're just wasting your valuable time and energy. Do yourself a favor and find something positive to focus on in life.


not a vendetta and again tone from text no ones angry

also not trying to take down uber just spread the truth

5-10 minutes a day my times spent wisely every $4 fare gets the 5-10 minutes of negative press and exposure cuz again i dont get mad i get even lol they let a min fare get a refund cuz i left her at starbucks i told her its starbucks or work I don't get paid to wait she said starbucks, that week over 200 riders thaught a ride was 3-9 minutes away nope ghost uber wait 8+ & i let my cancels go to 40+% after waiting 5 minutes so now rider waited 10+ minutes oh well

literally takes a few minutes to copy paste fliers negative but true info on all uber articles if more drivers did the same who knows takes 1 straw & those straws been piling up they have been making changes since all by force and none of them are the right ones...

i actually do great with uber so you are right im actually cutting my nose off to spite my face an extea 50K a year here but i cant be quite about elder abuse & exploitation or not speak out about actual slavery being pushed as an app i know my efforts have cost them,might not mean much cuz billions oh well

steal a buck from me its gonna cost ya a hundred i know exactly what im doing but thanks for your concern

i leave app on rest of day when im done outta spite my own ghost cars

cancel rate is 20+% acceptance rate 10%

i screen they dont text back with what i want to here wait em out and eventually cancel

get tricked with a trip less than 10 miles trying to bring cancel rate down 1 star experience foe the 1 star fare

unmatched from hundreds
given hundreds of 1 stars

but that was long ago when you screen only 10-20% of rides are slavery instead of 80+%


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

at-007smartLP said:


> not a vendetta and again tone from text no ones angry
> 
> also not trying to take down uber just spread the truth
> 
> ...


No vendetta?? Sure thing. 

We all see what you're trying to do but you're not fooling anyone except yourself.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

goneubering said:


> No vendetta?? Sure thing.
> 
> We all see what you're tying to do but you're not fooling anyone except yourself.


if you say so

i just want to drive when i feel like driving again & be compensated fairly for my time and equipment, not spend everyday trying to screen 80% of the rides that wont cover my costs and avoid all ubers games scams & fraud


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

at-007smartLP said:


> if you say so
> 
> i just want to drive when i feel like driving again & be compensated fairly for my time and equipment, not spend everyday trying to screen 80% of the rides that wont cover my costs and avoid all ubers games scams & fraud


Uber doesn't work for everyone. Sorry it didn't work out for you. When I see posters talking about "slavery" then I know you're not serious but instead just playing around.


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Uber doesn't work for everyone. Sorry it didn't work out for you. When I see posters talking about "slavery" then I know you're not serious but instead just playing around.


Maybe not slaves,
more like Villeins I guess
Feudalism never really left!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RaleighNick said:


> Maybe not slaves,
> more like Villeins I guess
> Feudalism never really left!


Except you're free to do a million other things instead of Uber. There's no comparison.


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Except you're free to do a million other things instead of Uber. There's no comparison.


Expansion of choice under narrow constraints, it's illusory. Not coercive, but hegemonic.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RaleighNick said:


> Expansion of choice under narrow constraints, it's illusory. Not coercive, but hegemonic.


Nonsense. America gives you more options to succeed than any other country.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Uber doesn't work for everyone. Sorry it didn't work out for you. When I see posters talking about "slavery" then I know you're not serious but instead just playing around.


works great for me i do $1000+ a week after gas on a 10 year old vehicle on 20-30 rides a WEEK, if i listened to uber it would be 500 a week in 20+ rides a day & i would of failed 2 years ago

uber only works for 4%
96% failure churn rate is a fact

coerced labor fits the definition of slavery its not just whips and chains

false advertising, bait & switch which they HAVE been found guilty in a court of law for among other things & sending blank contracts to drivers fits the defintion of coersion

not paying a worker for their labor also fits the defintion of slavery

you may wabt to look the definition of slavery up its not just by force and choice

96% of drivers do end up goung elsewhere

numbers lie all the time proven math does NOT 80+% of uber is literally slavery or all rides under 7-10 miles depending on vehicle type at less than $1.50 a mile

min wage laws & human rights exist for a reason people died for those rights

i have the option to spread the truth for those who dont have a voice even if its against my best interest

paying an adult $4 to drive 1-5 miles pick 100-400# up & transport it 1-5 mikes in 2017 is spitting in someones face & aidding & abetting pax to commit theft of services PERIOD

they shuttered xchange leaseing program why wont they shutter pool & x? an adult human at uber actually thought a vehicle only depreciates and costs $500 a year to maintain when its $9000 so since they couldnt possibly make money at the rates they shut it down but happily exploit drivers to use there own vehicles on x and pool?

that's calculated EVIL have you even seen the new maps theyre flat out dangerous now all just to try & trick drivers


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

at-007smartLP said:


> works great for me i do $1000+ a week after gas on a 10 year old vehicle on 20-30 rides a WEEK, if i listened to uber it would be 500 a week in 20+ rides a day & i would of failed 2 years ago
> 
> uber only works for 4%
> 96% failure churn rate is a fact
> ...


Preach. 
Yeah that leasing program is really indicative of how much it really costs folks to use their own car for uber.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

RaleighNick said:


> Preach.
> Yeah that leasing program is really indicative of how much it really costs folks to use their own car for uber.


Sufficiently advanced incompetence is indistinguishable from malice.

if they shuttered xchange without shuttering x or pool they are now on record knowingly committing & continuing fraud unless they start to disclose the $9000 first year costs on hiring materials


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

at-007smartLP said:


> Sufficiently advanced incompetence is indistinguishable from malice.
> 
> if they shuttered xchange without shuttering x or pool they are now on record knowingly committing & continuing fraud unless they start to disclose the $9000 first year costs on hiring materials


Yeah I agree. 
Their solution is just to ignore it and go unchallenged. Besides, they shuttered xchanfe because they were losing money. They don't care who else loses money.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

RaleighNick said:


> Yeah I agree.
> Their solution is just to ignore it and go unchallenged. Besides, they shuttered xchanfe because they were losing money. They don't care who else loses money.


got $1000 for a $200 typical lease which is predatory AND still couldn't make money but an x or pool driver paying their own car note is gonna make profit the evil borders on comedy at this point that states & governments are actually letting them operate openly, but since they in on it and get a cut who cares no need to follow labor laws or human rights treaties

what genius spend 13+ billion to get millions to use my app revolutionary i tell ya

180 days of more fraud


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

at-007smartLP said:


> works great for me i do $1000+ a week after gas on a 10 year old vehicle on 20-30 rides a WEEK, if i listened to uber it would be 500 a week in 20+ rides a day & i would of failed 2 years ago
> 
> uber only works for 4%
> 96% failure churn rate is a fact
> ...


lol

We get it!! You're doing so great but you still want to whine about "slavery".


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Uberdooper said:


> YOU GUYS ARE STOOOOPID
> 
> THE $5 and $10 in the email is just an example!!!
> 
> ...


Uberdooper is correct.

I spoke with uber in detail and was assured that the "up front pricing" will not affect our rates. We will still get paid our normal surge or boost, if it applies at the time and location of the pick up. Uber pays the difference as a part of the program to grab market share away from Lyft.

So just relax. We are not being crapped on in this deal. Just most of the rest of the 180 day deal.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Uberdooper is correct.
> 
> I spoke with uber in detail and was assured that the "up front pricing" will not affect our rates. We will still get paid our normal surge or boost, if it applies at the time and location of the pick up. Uber pays the difference as a part of the program to grab market share away from Lyft.
> 
> So just relax. We are not being crapped on in this deal. Just most of the rest of the 180 day deal.


How can you say that upfront pricing does not screw the drivers? Search this site to find the cases where drivers were paid 2-300 dollars and uber charged $900+!


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Friends still don't let friends chase the surge.







do you think the color of the surge is coincidental?


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

goneubering said:


> "Surge will be available to view offline soon"??
> 
> I've always been able to view surge offline.


You didn't used to be able to just over a year ago, maybe a bit more. The entire app was intrinsically different.


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Good luck with your vendetta. Sorry to see you're angry but all these silly efforts to take down Uber are like a mosquito attacking an elephant. You're just wasting your valuable time and energy. Do yourself a favor and find something positive to focus on in life.


Your attitude is why the middle class is shrinking and the rich keep getting richer. It's actually kinda of against the grain of the first Americans.

All these drivers are so scared, ignorant and desperate. No wonder we are driving 20-30 minutes for $3.75



The Gift of Fish said:


> It means time to find another income source.
> 
> Surge's days were numbered as soon as they de-linked Uber's income from drivers' incomes. Before: the more the driver makes, the more Uber makes. Now: the more the driver makes, the less Uber makes.
> 
> ...


It's all about pushback and drivers can change the whole system so easily but too many are desperate and ignorant.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> It's all about pushback and drivers can change the whole system so easily but too many are desperate and ignorant.


No. That's the point. Drivers cannot change the whole system easily.


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

goneubering said:


> No. That's the point. Drivers cannot change the whole system easily.


Easy, hard, whatever, it takes collective action.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RaleighNick said:


> Easy, hard, whatever, it takes collective action.


I don't see it happening because Uber holds all the cards in this game.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I hope this doesn't sound naive because I've been doing Uber for awhile. The question is why would Uber want to suppress surge? They make more and we make more. I don't get. It is (supposedly) based on a legitimate reason. To get more drivers to an area that has a large demand and not enough of us. By showing the surge on a map, in theory we all rush to that area to get a ride and by doing so the surge goes away. Again, why is that a problem? Why would Uber want it to go away? Only reason I can think is that it turns passengers in those zones to Lyft because they may not be in prime time. But it works both ways. Hmmm. Very odd to me.


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> I hope this doesn't sound naive because I've been doing Uber for awhile. The question is why would Uber want to suppress surge? They make more and we make more. I don't get. It is (supposedly) based on a legitimate reason. To get more drivers to an area that has a large demand and not enough of us. By showing the surge on a map, in theory we all rush to that area to get a ride and by doing so the surge goes away. Again, why is that a problem? Why would Uber want it to go away? Only reason I can think is that it turns passengers in those zones to Lyft because they may not be in prime time. But it works both ways. Hmmm. Very odd to me.


It's because riders will leave Uber or Lyft just because of surge. They want to find a way to average out how much each rider pays so they still make a lot but drivers not as much.



goneubering said:


> I don't see it happening because Uber holds all the cards in this game.


Uber can hold as many cards as they want.

The drivers determine how's it's played. This forum is proof why they call them sheeple.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> Uber can hold as many cards as they want.
> 
> The drivers determine how's it's played. This forum is proof why they call them sheeple.


It's called reality. How do you think drivers have any power in this relationship?


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

Drivers are the only reason these companies exist. Just like you made them, you can easily break them if you simply talked to other drivers and let them know to turn off their app to make it surge.

Then riders complain and Uber changes its policies so the riders can get around.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

RUSSREED2.0 said:


> That is NOT OK!!!!!! In theory you could let's say have a base ping and never see it increase.
> So if I pick up in Santa Monica to LBC.
> 
> Let's say it's only 5 dollars extra. Does that mean, I only get paid the base fare and only 5 bucks??


Yes


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

From Charlotte forum. Uber gets the unicorn ride surge fare. The driver gets $3.50 extra.


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

This is disgusting


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

grams777 said:


> View attachment 182037
> 
> 
> From Charlotte forum. Uber gets the unicorn ride surge fare. The driver gets $3.50 extra.


What the ?!?!

That is a blatant slap in the driver's face with the type of theft Uber is incorporating into this new surge pricing rate.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

pretty easy to screen your rides & unmatch from ones, while you shouldn't have to thats what its become 4% figure it out 96% dont.

Find the most efficient profitable ride in the city make that 90% of your rides, if you cant time to move on, this job like real estate location location location.

surges haven't been a thing in almost 2 years. if you live far from an airport & are an early riser its a gold mine, if you have to work between jobs & nights it's by design you churn out, they easy to exploit & desperate.

uber doesn't respect humans it respects data when the algos who see drivers more than happy to keep driving at less than $1.50 a mile or for $4 trips when that hasnt been acceptable since the 1970s the algo just gonna keep doing its thing. If the algo sees every ride under $10 is being unmatched & 1starred the algo will change until then you get the 2 tacos you deserve.

its not about surge or theyre cut STOP accepting x & pool rides that are going less than 10 miles, if you need to take some for the team to lower your cancel rate, unmatch & 1 star, the experienced 4% have been doing this for years


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

arto71 said:


> ..and I wanna know who asked for it,
> 
> View attachment 174619
> 
> ...


I get the feeling that long distance trips are going to become a challenge for riders and Uber.

I like 1-2 hour trips (one way) and do as many as in can in surge. Easier miles on the car and usually enjoyable. Since I normally cannot get a rider back, the tips are very good. $20+ on shorter trips. $40 + for longer trips. Cash normally.

Often the rider is turned down 3 to as high as 5 times by other drivers. By the time I come around, the rider is exhausted and very gracious.

If the game changes nationwide, I am not sure I could afford to take the long distance trips.

Really not happy. Drive safe


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

arto71 said:


> ..and I wanna know who asked for it,
> 
> View attachment 174619
> 
> ...


I met with a green light representative yesterday and we discussed this issue. At this point they are just doing a trial run in a few markets. UBER is very aware that moving away from surge will negatively affect longer trips. Riders taking longer trips may have issues getting a driver. I was told that this is only a trial and may get scrapped if it does not work out.

Drive safe.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I met with a green light representative yesterday and we discussed this issue. At this point they are just doing a trial run in a few markets. UBER is very aware that moving away from surge will negatively affect longer trips. Riders taking longer trips may have issues getting a driver. I was told that this is only a trial and may get scrapped if it does not work out.
> 
> Drive safe.


So, are you implying that Uber may be outgrowing its habit of deploying weapons grade stupidity across nations?


----------



## SickOfThisSh (Oct 15, 2017)

I seriously suspected nationwide rollout of this for New Years...NYE is already gonna suck, but with this.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Fargle said:


> So, are you implying that Uber may be outgrowing its habit of deploying weapons grade stupidity across nations?


Let's hope so. But the trial is still running so who knows. In do know this though. UBER is creating a defense. I was told a few months ago that "cherry picking" is becoming an issue.

1) driver calls pax to see where rheybaee going and then cancel ifnthe destination is not to their liking. 
2) Driver arrives, asks pax about destination, then cancels before starting the trip ifntheyndo not like the destination.

One plan is to educate riders. "Do not disclose destination via phone or prior to starting The trip". Adding a feature that allows the rider to notice UBER if a trip is cancelled based on The destination. Deactivation would be the punishment.

Uber is in a tight spot on this one. I have had riders furious after a driver shows up, asks for destination and then cancels before starting the trip. Then I have to deal with a pissed off rider. On the other hand, who wants to drive 2 hours off surge, no chance of a return trip and making peanuts for the trip.

Drive safe


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

UBER is between a rock and a hard place. 

1) UBER must raise profits and compete with Lyft, at the same time. Since there is little brand devotion, Uber must gain market share via rider fee reductions, Up front pricing and a drastic reduction in surge and boost . 

2) The unintended consequence of slashing drivers income could be harsh. I am getting more and more complaints from riders about their last driver. At the top of list:

Drivers that cannot speak or understand English.
Drivers that cannot use navigation.
Cars that look like the driver lives in it. 
Drivers from areas of the world that make the rider uncomfortable. 
Drivers that play cab games.

Denver is an affluent city that loves ride share. Denver is very inclusive and liberal leaning. However, Denver rider's are not stupid. They see the same thing I do. And have no problem voicing it in my car.

Just going to the airport staging area and looking at the drivers is a horror movie in the making. The cars are nice and pretty. (Mostly leases) But that is where pretty ends. The majority of the drivers are dirty, dressed for yard work, unshaven, miles of spandex for the ladies and slobby. Just scan the lot and it looks like a refuge/homeless camp. 

Why is this happening? In the last year Denver drivers have lost about 35% of their income. Boost and surge are all but non existent. We have been reduced to .56 per mile. Unless you are like me, retired and driving for fun and a few bucks, quality drivers are just giving up. Being replaced by cabbies and cabbie in training. 

I would love to see Uber succeed. But it seems they just keep shooting themselves in the foot. Unless Uber can get a balance between the driver and rider demands, it looks very grim. 

Drive safe


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I want to see Uber fail.

They turned their back on Orlando in the worst way.

Orlando’s rates are your future rates.

53c a mile 8c a minute.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I want to see Uber fail.
> 
> They turned their back on Orlando in the worst way.
> 
> ...


Kalanick just cashed out 1/3 of his stock options for just over 1 billion.
Tells me the end is nigh.
The news story claimed he attempted to sell half, but could only offload 1/3.
Hmm...


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

The irony is that their obsession with slashing the rates is directly motivating drivers to do more cherry picking! Who would've known...


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

Its funny all you new driver that thougt uber was the answer is kinda biting you in the rear huh lmao. Transportation business is and will always b bullahit no matter what the driver always get the short end of the stick period. This is and will always be a taxi and those that drive whether u like it or not your a cab driver. The only thing that has changed is we all work for the same greedy one way only owner so either get yourself a big pump size bottle of lube cause your gonna get fu#@ed or move on and get a real job . I m 41 years old and used to own taxis i went from 6 figure earnings to less money than i made as a teenager in the 90s so yea stay in school.or go back to school this is not the answer anymore....


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> Its funny all you new driver that thougt uber was the answer is kinda biting you in the rear huh lmao. Transportation business is and will always b bullahit no matter what the driver always get the short end of the stick period. This is and will always be a taxi and those that drive whether u like it or not your a cab driver. The only thing that has changed is we all work for the same greedy one way only owner so either get yourself a big pump size bottle of lube cause your gonna get fu#@ed or move on and get a real job . I m 41 years old and used to own taxis i went from 6 figure earnings to less money than i made as a teenager in the 90s so yea stay in school.or go back to school this is not the answer anymore....


To be fair, the 6 figure earnings were exactly why you are making no money. You greedy cab drivers spelled your own fate. Sorry, but you created a huge opening and Uber took advantage. Overpriced, rude, smelly... taxi drivers are literally killing tnenselves in NY and no one cares. Seriously, I don't like taking food out of another man's mouth, but the cab drivers plight is one that falls on deaf ears.


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

Hans GrUber said:


> To be fair, the 6 figure earnings were exactly why you are making no money. You greedy cab drivers spelled your own fate. Sorry, but you created a huge opening and Uber took advantage. Overpriced, rude, smelly... taxi drivers are literally killing tnenselves in NY and no one cares. Seriously, I don't like taking food out of another man's mouth, but the cab drivers plight is one that falls on deaf ears.


I take great offense and i agree with what your saying. I was a American owned cab company so please dont categorize me with the smelly greedy owners of the past that kept all the money and sent it to other countries. As far as deaf ears well of course its easier to ignore the devastation and financial crash of the taxi industry while you and i do too take money and contribute to the demise that is transportation. Oh and hey I use the word offenended to just add how serious i as a person feel , my skin is much thicker than that . lmao i dont need a # movement i swear lmao hard.....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> Its funny all you new driver that thougt uber was the answer is kinda biting you in the rear huh lmao.


Why is it funny and making you lmao?
Because they were hoping they found something that might help them pay the rent?


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> I take great offense and i agree with what your saying. I was a American owned cab company so please dont categorize me with the smelly greedy owners of the past that kept all the money and sent it to other countries. As far as deaf ears well of course its easier to ignore the devastation and financial crash of the taxi industry while you and i do too take money and contribute to the demise that is transportation. Oh and hey I use the word offenended to just add how serious i as a person feel , my skin is much thicker than that . lmao i dont need a # movement i swear lmao hard.....


I should have chosen my words better. It's what always happens to everyone, though. Our rates could double and a year from now us uber drivers will be saying we're underpaid. Eventually you will get undercut. It doesn't matter anyways... we're all getting replaced by machines.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Hey y’all is this new surge in place? Is it working? I will be in surge area but a ping comes in and tells me nothing.... Will or is the surge being applied? I generally don’t accept as I try to get a guarantee surge (that I see displayed)


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

aspiringnobody said:


> Current drivers get a choice, but they will find a way to deactivate those who stay on the old system like they did to all the 80%ers


They didn't deactivate the 80%'s, they just illegally started paying us 5% less. For awhile they acknowledged their mistake and rectified it, but after month passed, their customer service reps became increasingly capable of doing any kind of correction that required going off script and many gave up.

I highly doubt Uber will offer any "choice." Uber and the word "choice" are difficult to formulate in a sentence together. If they gave drivers any choice in anything we would have to pay us as independent contractors.


----------



## TedJ (May 8, 2017)

lvesq1906 said:


> How can this be if surge is supposed to be an algorithm based on demand, supply of cars and pax who are accessing the app? So they are admitting to artificially manipulating surge?
> 
> So no need to long haul anymore? Same payout for any route taken?


They really do think we are all idiots driving for them don't they.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Mars Troll Number 4 said:


> I want to see Uber fail.
> 
> They turned their back on Orlando in the worst way.
> 
> ...


Oh My!!!


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

TedJ said:


> They really do think we are all idiots driving for them don't they.


Welcome to Uber, my friend.

Unfortunately, we kind of are.. Because in their eyes, we continue driving for them.

Just a quick search on "Uber lawsuits" will show you their blazoned history of believing they can get away with anything and will try, at least until someone holds them accountable and tells them not to!


----------

